#  >  > Living And Legal Affairs In Thailand >  >  > Living In Thailand Forum >  >  Good internet dating sites not full of scammers

## vinegar stroks

I'm not especially into the whole bar girl scene, I mean sometimes it's ok but it doesn't really fit at all with my requirements while I'm living out here. What I want is to meet a nice, educated girl with a good job who is interested in finding a more long-term relationship. If I were back in the UK, one approach I would take is internet dating. I'd like to give this a go in Thailand too, but I've heard that most of the internet dating forums out here are infested with scammers and gold-diggers. Is this actually true? I'm also not really fussed about finding one-nighters or brief encounters. Are there any sites that might be more suitable for what I'm looking for? I have a few other ideas of how to go about this, but any other suggestions for how to meet nice girls would be great. Thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## dirtydog

Try these.

----------


## Thetyim

> I've heard that most of the internet dating forums out here are infested with scammers


All the good looking ones are English Noodles  :Smile:

----------


## FlyFree

:Aussie:

----------


## corned dog

> Try these.


Anyone got any websites for easy thai recipes

----------


## bobo746

> What I want is to meet a nice, educated girl with a good job who is interested in finding a more long-term relationship


has she got a sister

----------


## DrAndy

> What I want is to meet a nice, educated girl with a good job who is interested in finding a more long-term relationship.


get a job as a teacher?

I am sure there are lots of genuine girls on those websites

try anwsering a few ads and seeing what comes up

----------


## Chally

often go to the Thai temple. :bananaman:  :bananaman:

----------


## jks

Maybe you could be lucky by putting a profile on:

http://thaikisses.com

..... at least I was ;-)            .... married now for 2½ yrs with the most wonderful woman - she is definetely no scam, as true, honest, warmheartet as they come! And great fun too 
 :bananaman:

----------


## Norton

> Anyone got any websites for easy thai recipes


Look no further.

TeakDoor.com - The Thailand Forum Thai Recipes

----------


## zeusbheld

i stalked a blogger. clearly i was more charming than Mr. Galt, because i got the girl...

----------


## Flarran

Try Asiankisses.de. It worked out fine for me. Before that I found out that Filipina Heart and the Indian site Shaadi had professional staff to do the chatting and e-mailing. So bad.

----------


## FarangRed

thailovelinks.com

----------


## CaptainNemo

> I've heard that most of the internet dating forums out here are infested with scammers and gold-diggers. Is this actually true?


Golddiggers might be the least of your worries...




> Typical Internet Dating Profile: 
> 
> About Me 
> 
> I'm a dull, shallow and somewhat desperate girl who describes herself using the exact same set of adjectives every other girl on this site uses. You can take your choice as to whether I'm astonishingly plain, or have a wide range of personality "issues" which I'll reveal on an ongoing and infinite basis. I can also give you a combination of both . 
> 
> Who I'm Looking For 
> 
> I've spent the past ten years being abused by utter bastards, so I'm looking for yet another bastard in the naïve hope that this time round it won't end with my already shattered self-esteem being ground further into dust. Please note that if you sound even slightly like a "nice" guy, don't bother contacting me - I refuse to acknowledge that the previous decade of relationship misery may have anything in the slightest to do with my choice of men. 
> ...

----------


## Gazza

This one is ok. www.dateinasia.com is free to join AND contact ladies.
Most other sites are free to join but if you're interested in someone or vice versa, then you have to pay.

Female friends tell me they have better luck meeting guys on 'Friend' sites like Facebook and Tagged but still have the problems of scammers and male gold-diggers. 

Scammers can be female too but a rarity as most are males looking to scam women, but probably any scammer would be welcomed by most dating sites as they help to generate more business for the site.
Just don't report anyone or you may get thrown off the site.  :Smile: 
Plenty of Fish Review: The Plenty of Fish Romance Scam:

I've met some really nice ladies on dating sites and still friends with many even now. Remember, everyone always puts a great pic of themselves on their profiles so don't expect women to look as good as in their photo if you meet them in real life  :Smile:  (and make sure they're not a ladyboy too)

Another way, and one that I've had the most success with is to go out into the real world and talk to women. 
As Chally says, try a temple. Or shopping malls, markets, food stalls, on buses or songtaews etc. Nice girls are all around you.  :Smile: 

Best of luck Vin.

----------


## dirtydog

> (and make sure they're not a ladyboy too)


Why? Do you want to keep them all to yourself  :Smile:

----------


## Gazza

^
Nah, I prefer the real thing not copies.  :Smile:

----------


## DJ Pat

I used to use faceparty.com when it was free and teeming with Thai M6 & college girls. That was 2003-5.

----------


## DJ Pat

> Maybe you could be lucky by putting a profile on:
> 
> http://thaikisses.com
> 
> ..... at least I was ;-) .... married now for 2½ yrs with the most wonderful woman - she is definetely no scam, as true, honest, warmheartet as they come! And great fun too


Yeah... after looking at the rogues gallery there you must have been very lucky indeed, or have bad taste!!

----------


## the dogcatcher

Avoid girls with Paypal accounts.

----------


## jks

> Originally Posted by jks
> 
> 
> Maybe you could be lucky by putting a profile on:
> 
> http://thaikisses.com
> 
> ..... at least I was ;-) .... married now for 2½ yrs with the most wonderful woman - she is definetely no scam, as true, honest, warmheartet as they come! And great fun too 
> 
> ...


.......... actually I do not agree with people saying that all thai women are sooooo beautiful! Oh yes some indeed sure but ........

and I have read all the bad stories on all the thai sites and have some friends who has been scammed and one particular who has been attacked by his x-wifes friends so he nearly died - required treatment for many years to come! And all the warning lights has been on in my head all the time.

Bad taste? Why?? Have you been looking at my gallery? Luckily we all have different taste ......
 :tieme:

----------


## DrAndy

> And all the warning lights has been on in my head all the time.


ah, so it was you

----------


## DJ Pat

> .......... actually I do not agree with people saying that all thai women are sooooo beautiful! Oh yes *some* indeed sure but ........


 
Agreed. Most who say this are new to Thailand / The bar scene and are vagina-trained muthafuckas who would do anything for a Thai girls attention.

----------


## jks

> Originally Posted by jks
> 
> 
> .......... actually I do not agree with people saying that all thai women are sooooo beautiful! Oh yes *some* indeed sure but ........
> 
> 
> 
>  
> Agreed. Most who say this are new to Thailand / The bar scene and are vagina-trained muthafuckas who would do anything for a Thai girls attention.



_muthafuckas who would do anything for a Thai girls attention_ .... cos they can't get farang girls attention

----------


## DJ Pat

> _muthafuckas who would do anything for a Thai girls attention_ .... cos they can't get farang girls attention


 
Do they really want a farang girls attention? Or have they just discovered the easiness** of the gogo bar scene?

***at first*

----------


## nidhogg

> . If I were back in the UK, one approach I would take is internet dating.


So were are a boring social inept there as well?

I mean for goodness sake,  Thailand is knee deep in interesting, available women.  I must meet half a dozen a week that would be worth taking out for a meal or a drink if I was single.  

Go out a bit, do something away from the bars (clubs, societies or whatever) and open your eyes.

----------


## DJ Pat

^Why do you think I ended up with my cousin?

----------


## nidhogg

^ cause you are a looser?

----------


## DJ Pat

Some of the biggest genuises on earth commited incest, and it was seen as inspiring.

----------


## DrAndy

> I must meet half a dozen a week that would be worth taking out for a meal or a drink if I was single.


I know, and they would all say "yes" with alacrity

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Go out a bit, do something away from the bars (clubs, societies or whatever) and open your eyes.


Yeah, go and hang around a uni campus in Isaan, or sit in a bank in Isaan for half an hour... your bound to get approached by someone "fliendly".

----------


## keekwai

> ^
> Nah, I prefer the real thing not copies.


In the land of Xerox? Everything is a copy here.

----------


## crabbi

I used Thailovelines and it worked very well for me...

I met 3 lovely Thai ladies and have settled with the third...

Highly recommended...

----------


## Stumpy

> Originally Posted by vinegar stroks
> 
> 
> . If I were back in the UK, one approach I would take is internet dating.
> 
> 
>  
> I mean for goodness sake,  Thailand is knee deep in interesting, available women.  I must meet half a dozen a week that would be worth taking out for a meal or a drink if I was single.  
> 
> Go out a bit, do something away from the bars (clubs, societies or whatever) and open your eyes.


I agree. Go to the markets, theaters, coffee shops, malls wherever. Smile a lot, be polite. Like Nidhogg said, there are women everywhere. I met my GF after I accidentally knocked her food out of her hands at the night market. I bought her new food, apologized. We laughed. I introduced myself. We talked for a bit. I asked if I could buy her dinner. Been dating ever since. Great gal. Nursing manager at a large hospital. 

As for dating sites, lord...steer clear. I have a buddy here that is navigating 2 dating sites. It has been pure hell for him. Most are damaged goods. A great portion want to meet a man to get out or what someone to foot the bills. He said CAUTION, they lie about their age. He keeps trying then pings me with updates about another bad date. I told him STOP. His assessment is that they get pinged by men all over the world, some men are rude, send nude pictures. I feel bad for them. He did say on a positive note that the beauty is that their profiles are not loaded with a laundry list of expectations, education requirements, 6 fig salary, house on the hill and a Benz in the garage.... I wish he would quit but he keeps trying....

----------


## blue

^^ looks ok site thailovelines
Thai Dating, Thai Singles, Thai Brides, Thai Wife, Thai Women
here's one ladies requirements 
''Describe who you are looking for                                               I am looking for a:                   Males                                                                  Aged between                  :30 - 60                                                                  Smoker                  :Average                                                                  Relationship                  :Occasional 
                                                                 Height between                  :                   5'8" (172cm)                  -                   7'7" (230cm)                                                                                  Appearance                  :Happy Looking ''

7 feet 7 inches ?

----------


## keekwai

^ Could the problem be that some guys come to Thailand because they are inept at dealing with and meeting women in the real World .. so dating sites make the "chat up/asking for a date" bit easier? Ok, Ok .. that was just the "trollish" bit. 

There is also the convenience factor I suppose. Hundreds of women at your fingertips to choose from instead of 2 or 3 accidental meetings at the market.

----------


## buycondojomtien

So none of you knows the best dating website in Thailand now ?

Thaifriendly.com

Previous one were Thailandfriends and Pof.com

But they really suxx compares to how smart is the coder of Thaifriendly !

----------


## keekwai

Tagged.com? Not really a dating site .. but heaps of Thai birds.

.... and if any of you can read Thai .. there's a Thai FaceBook (a copy .. what else in Thailand?)

http://www.facebook.in.th/index.php

not much "Farang competition"  :Wink: 

... and if you switch Google over to Thai language and do a search .. you can find a lot more farang free sites.

EDIT ..use terms like เดทฟรีี ... date free .. they use the English words with Thai letters.

----------


## bangkoken

> thailovelinks.com


Met some of the lovliest Thai ladies [at]thailovelinks.com....never had a problem or scammer and finally found my love...3 years later, better than ever

----------


## DrAndy

> Could the problem be that some guys come to Thailand because they are inept at dealing with and meeting women in the real World .. so dating sites make the "chat up/asking for a date" bit easier? Ok, Ok .. that was just the "trollish" bit.


that is true, not trolling

there is nothing wrong with using the interent to meet people, it is just a modern version of news ads 

what is wrong is that a lot of people lie and are just out for what they can get; all it needs is a little brains to sort them out, so, like any similar situation in life, no problem

----------


## sammilaw

I met my wife via ThiaLoveLinks. BUT - there is a hellova a story about that whole experience. Online is online - everything is online. If you want to look there become a better gardener - practice weeding and indenrifying the healthier sprouts.

Two suggestions: Know as specifically as posible what you want; and be very straight forward and honest. 

If you're in the Issan area let me know - my wife has some nice friends. Two volunteered to be in my blog site inside Cupids Cubicle.  Gems via Thailand

----------


## DJ Pat

So, anyone found a decent site then?

----------


## keekwai

> So, anyone found a decent site then?


These are ALL free. Take your pick. 3 or 4 have a few scammers .. but they also have heaps of Thai birds. (Compliments of my "bookmarks" folder)

http://theasiandatingsite.com
http://findloveasia.com
http://www.dateinasia.com
http://www.lovecity.com
http://www.metrodate.com
http://www.plentyoffish.com
http://www.matchdoctor.com
http://www.tagged.com
http://mingle2.com
http://www.freedating247.com
http://www.siamhoney.com
http://profilespace.tubely.com
http://www.pricelesspartner.com
http://eu1.badoo.com
http://www.thaifriendly.com
http://www.thaifrau.org
http://thailandmates.com
http://wife.thaiholiday.biz
http://www.thaigirlsingle.com
http://www.thaidate4u.com
http://www.okcupid.com
http://www.sixsingles.com
http://www.datehookup.com
http://thaimatchlove.com
http://www.thailoveonline.net
http://www.thailovedating.com
http://www.thaiteeruk.com
http://www.findthaibride.com
http://chatthailand.com
http://www.thailovelinks.com
http://www.thaidatecupid.com
http://www.loveawake.com
http://www.thailoveeasy.com
http://discoverthailove.com
http://www.freethaidating.com
http://www.facebook.in.th
http://youngsiam.com
http://www.thaitruelove.com
http://www.datingfriend.net
http://www.thailovecafe.com
http://www.bebo.com
http://www.lovethailady.com
http://www.thaibuddy4u.com
http://www.connectingsingles.com
http://rsvpasian.com
http://meetasianbabe.com
http://www.123people.com
http://www.jumpdates.com
http://dating.desktopdating.net
http://www.thailandfriends.com

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
> So, anyone found a decent site then?
> 
> 
> These are ALL free. Take your pick. 3 or 4 have a few scammers .. but they also have heaps of Thai birds. (Compliments of my "bookmarks" folder)
> 
> http://theasiandatingsite.com
> ...


A quiet night in then...? 

Isn't there a "porntube" or something to clean the pipes out before you go prowling?

...I mean, you wouldn't go to the supermarket on an empty stomach.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## teddy

what's the best one for giks? I don't want the missus to know

----------


## keekwai

> A quiet night in then...? 
> 
> Isn't there a "porntube" or something to clean the pipes out before you go prowling?
> 
> ...I mean, you wouldn't go to the supermarket on an empty stomach.


You mean you don't bookmark webpages? You don't transfer backups from computer to computer over the years?

A quite night? .. because I spent 2 minutes doing a simple copy/paste operation?

Someone needs to enroll in an I.T course to overcome their computer illiteracy .. methinks ..  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## keekwai

> what's the best one for giks? I don't want the missus to know


Just go to Soi 6 Patters mate.  :sexy:

----------


## keekwai

> Isn't there a "porntube" or something to clean the pipes out before you go prowling?


I could post all my porn site bookmarks too if you like .. but it's a considerably longer list.  :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

> what's the best one for giks? I don't want the missus to know


 
I'm sure she already knows exactly what you are

----------


## teddy

> Originally Posted by teddy
> 
> 
> what's the best one for giks? I don't want the missus to know
> 
> 
>  
> I'm sure she already knows exactly what you are


A sex god

----------


## CaptainNemo

> You mean you don't bookmark webpages? You don't transfer backups from computer to computer over the years?
> 
> A quite night? .. because I spent 2 minutes doing a simple copy/paste operation?
> 
> Someone needs to enroll in an I.T course to overcome their computer illiteracy .. methinks ..


Quite.  :mid:

----------


## DrAndy

> Originally Posted by DrAndy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by teddy
> ...


 
she said she is an atheist

----------


## bellagrego

I have tried them all and find the best selection and depth of field on the Australian owned Thai Love links, and Filipina Cupid. A half million girls. There are all kinds on there and you must sift through the pile. Many are hustlers true, most are not. Damn few Thais can read or write English so many seek help. Not so with the pinay girls, nearly all can converse and write. There are pros working all the sites. last trip out I met with nine in two weeks, Three were pros, three were total phony, but three were real winners with lots of potential.

----------


## The Master Cool

I know of a few members on here who've done a few of the dateinasians.

----------


## pattayagirlssexy

Try this...

http://girlsofthailand.diydating.com/region_main.php

----------


## ThaiAm

Amazing how many sites there are.  Take weeks of full time work to find best sites.

----------


## keekwai

Probably second in number to porn sites  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## brettandlek

> Originally Posted by DJ Pat
> 
> 
> So, anyone found a decent site then?
> 
> 
> These are ALL free. Take your pick. 3 or 4 have a few scammers .. but they also have heaps of Thai birds. (Compliments of my "bookmarks" folder)
> 
> http://theasiandatingsite.com
> ...


Yayzoos! you have been busy.

----------


## brettandlek

> what's the best one for giks? I don't want the missus to know


person.com

----------


## wiky

do nothing, just live your life as usual.
You are a good guy You'll definitely find someone worthwhile for you.
 There's no need to try such a thing.

----------


## Chairman Mao

^^^ Lek's a lucky girl.

----------


## Lorenzo

> What I want is to meet a nice, educated girl with a good job who is interested in finding a more long-term relationship.


good luck




> If I were back in the UK, one approach I would take is internet dating.


Reasonable as the online participants will be reflective of the local population in your area in terms of the girls having typical jobs and typical educations




> I'd like to give this a go in Thailand too, but I've heard that most of the internet dating forums out here are infested with scammers and gold-diggers. Is this actually true?


Most likely as the online participants will be reflective of the local population

----------


## DJ Pat

Good bit of p**sy here

www.cats.org.uk

----------


## keekwai

> do nothing, just live your life as usual.
> You are a good guy You'll definitely find someone worthwhile for you.
>  There's no need to try such a thing.


One Option Ollie strikes again. If his advices fails .. kill yourself.

----------


## Lorenzo

> I have tried them all and find the best selection and depth of field on the Australian owned Thai Love links, and Filipina Cupid. A half million girls. There are all kinds on there and you must sift through the pile. Many are hustlers true, most are not. Damn few Thais can read or write English so many seek help. Not so with the pinay girls, nearly all can converse and write. There are pros working all the sites. last trip out I met with nine in two weeks, Three were pros, three were total phony, but three were real winners with lots of potential.



Are these sites 100% free to exchange messages with the girls? I have had similar experience to yours on the DIA site.




> I know of a few members on here who've done a few of the dateinasians.


Have met many Filipina there, but Thais were a wash.  The DIA site is 100% free and the same exact ladies as the other sites. Best value. 

The Thais on DIA do not match up to the Filipina in age, looks, seriousness or expectations.

----------


## Gazza

^ 
I think Thai Love Links is one of the many that are free to join/register but then have to pay to contact someone. 

I haven't tried many sites but DIA is indeed free to join and use. A very good site with unlimited posting and search options.

----------


## Lorenzo

^ Thanks

Free to join is crap. Only free to post is worth a damm

----------


## moylo

Hi,
     Being one of the owners of a Thai 'dating' site we have seen sites come and go over the years. We recently changed our site to totally free for all. 
  The days of paid membership sites are over.

       Cheers mark

----------


## keekwai

^ That's very informative. Thanks.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## nang

Hi Vinegar Stroks
I'm Nang..a secondary school teacher. I had just come a cross your post and I think may be you would like to give us a try? as I think I may be the one for you.
I'm devoirced for 20+yrs, and had been look after my two boys all by myself. Now the boys are growth and I will be retire in 10 year time. I hope that you are about 50+ yrs..if that's the case pls give me message:-)
Thanks in advance.
You have a good day.
Nang, BanDung, Udon Thani



> I'm not especially into the whole bar girl scene, I mean sometimes it's ok but it doesn't really fit at all with my requirements while I'm living out here. What I want is to meet a nice, educated girl with a good job who is interested in finding a more long-term relationship. If I were back in the UK, one approach I would take is internet dating. I'd like to give this a go in Thailand too, but I've heard that most of the internet dating forums out here are infested with scammers and gold-diggers. Is this actually true? I'm also not really fussed about finding one-nighters or brief encounters. Are there any sites that might be more suitable for what I'm looking for? I have a few other ideas of how to go about this, but any other suggestions for how to meet nice girls would be great. Thanks!

----------


## keekwai

^ When is the wedding?

----------


## moylo

Hi again.
             Scammers will always be an issue regretfully. We use a combination of software and manual detection but even then a few get through the net. Hopefully everyone here knows never to give bank/credit card details or send money without meeting them first and more, just like in the real world.
 Anyway all the best for a quick recovery from the new years celebrations. I know I'm suffering

     Cheers Mark

----------


## burilad

Dateinasia is free and it's pretty good. Just need to be very careful with the scammers. I find the Philippine girls scam the most and will even hit you for money within the first few minutes It gets a bit much some times as they are pretty forward and try all the angles i.e need monet for my electric etc etc

----------


## DrAndy

I suppose those poor girls also have to be careful about the male customers too

some of them beat women up and even become stalkers

----------


## 10851

They can be whatever or whoever they want on-line........... Not going to meet nice girls on dating sites.
Only Trolls are on-line.. Face the facts.
The way to meet a professional educated Thai Lady is to jump off the skytrain platform in Bangkok. In the hospital you will meet many educated Thai's

----------


## keekwai

> The way to meet a professional educated Thai Lady is to jump off the skytrain platform in Bangkok.


So this was YOU! Did you meet a nice one?




Looked Like A Suicide Attempt At Metrotown Mall Today

----------


## moylo

If it was me they would probably tell me to 'jump'  haha

----------


## alifarshi

I think that in an Relationship Pattaya girls just think loThey do not want long-term boyfriend, they are just looking for superficial loveve and short multi-day wish

----------


## keekwai

^ ... and I thought it was money they wanted. What do I know?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## burilad

I meet my gf in DIA and she turned out to be a nurse and hard working at that. I took my time getting ti know her and have met her twice now. Shes not the most attractive thai girl Thailand but she has a heart of gold and has never hit me for money  (not yet) T he only thing i have found is that they want move thing forward very fast, marriage, commitment that sort of thing. Marriage has been mentioned and a dowry of 1000.000 Bht was mentioned. but i just said no way and now it's come down to around 400,000 Bht. I just reminded her that i would be building a house on her land in the future and will never own it and also i would give her a better life then she could ever hope for. I am not sure what the future holds with her as Thailand has so much to offer and i am not sure if at this time in my life i want get tied down again

----------


## nidhogg

> Marriage has been mentioned and a dowry of 1000.000 Bht was mentioned. but i just said no way and now it's come down to around 400,000 Bht.


Run, simply run to the nearest exit.  You are being shafted mate.

----------


## Bogon

> I took my time getting ti know her and have met her twice now.


You have met her twice and 1 million baht dowry has been mentioned with you  building a house on her land!
For God's sake man. I will cut my tackle off, have a shave and wear a wig for that kind of deal.
Run for the hills my friend. You are gonna be taken for a rollercoaster ride.

----------


## keekwai

> i would be building a house on her land in the future and will never own it


Yes you can. Put it in your name. Then get a 99 year lease on the land. If things go pear shaped .. and you move out .. start charging the ex and family rent.

EDIT .. Actually .. get the lease on the land first. THEN build the house.  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 

If they don't want to lease the land to you. Don't build a house. Then again .. it's only 200,000 odd Baht to build a nice house .. I think. SO who cares? Do the gamble.

----------


## Gazza

Have to agree with others, steer clear if you can.
I've met girls in real life and within an hour of meeting them I've been invited to go to their village during the next holiday period to meet their family or have been handed their mobile and asked to speak to their mother. Seems they've already seen me as marriage material. 
Some of them do move things far too fast. Even had two women on a dating site who wanted to marry me and they hadn't even asked me my name.  :Smile: 

If you carry on with the nurse and you don't have plans for having any kids, then get it into her head asap (with threats if necessary). Some Thai women will drop sprogs at the drop of a hat if they think it will keep you at home more or stop your eyes from straying. Of course, it doesn't always work  :Smile:

----------


## 10851

> I meet my gf in DIA and she turned out to be a nurse and hard working at that. I took my time getting ti know her and have met her twice now. Shes not the most attractive thai girl Thailand but she has a heart of gold and has never hit me for money (not yet) T he only thing i have found is that they want move thing forward very fast, marriage, commitment that sort of thing. Marriage has been mentioned and a dowry of 1000.000 Bht was mentioned. but i just said no way and now it's come down to around 400,000 Bht. I just reminded her that i would be building a house on her land in the future and will never own it and also i would give her a better life then she could ever hope for. I am not sure what the future holds with her as Thailand has so much to offer and i am not sure if at this time in my life i want get tied down again


She is a Nurse and can't do better than you can give her ? What planet are you from ? (Lots of suitable well to do and rich Thai Men around looking for a Mia Luang or Mia Noi's. Especially if they are educated, Professional, and have a Good Job).
Dowry is not uncommon in Thailand, but often is negotiated after approval of you by the parents after a long Chaperoned Courtship.
The Dowry is their committment to you (must be witnessed by the Village Head Man) that your wife will be faithful and a good wife. If she does not fullfill her role as a good wife, your Dowry must be returned to you. (good luck geting out of here in one piece if you ask for it back mate').

You say she has not asked for money, but she has...... 1,000,000 baht Dowry.
A bit expensive for a gal described as not so beautiful.
You will never be able to get back that Dowry, by any Thai Court or Police. 
So there is NO Guarrantee for your Dowry money.

After the Dowry you will be expected to continue to support the Family. Especially if you have already given a Dowry. Your wife will lose face if you do not contribute to the "Buffalo Fund", and you will be hounded endlessly, or she will leave with everything she can.

Run fast and far my friend...... Sometimes it is better to Rent than to Buy. 
Why Buy the Cow when you can easily get all the milk you want for less.
You say you think you are not ready to settle down. DON'T

----------


## burilad

Yes think you right about running hard and fast. I got four kids from my first marriage and this girl wants kids, but trouble is at 48, four kids and the snip to my credit i dont really want start all over again. The only draw for me is one day moving to Thailand and enjoying the culture and lais back life there. I understand the dowry thing, but still think its a way of getting more money out the ATM ferang man

----------


## burilad

Am just getting out of one frying pan and seem to be getting pulled into another one. My ideal situation would be to live in Thailand about 6 months and then 6 months at home . Any thoughts about that ?

----------


## Gazza

> Am just getting out of one frying pan and seem to be getting pulled into another one. My ideal situation would be to live in Thailand about 6 months and then 6 months at home . Any thoughts about that ?


You would need to start a new thread about that topic.

----------


## keekwai

6 months whoring .. 6 months wanking. You'll go blind for sure.  :bananaman: 

Seriously though .. a double entry tourist visa with 2x30 day extensions would nicely cover 6 months.
One border hop .. two Immigration Office visits.

----------


## DrAndy

> T he only thing i have found is that they want move thing forward very fast, marriage, commitment that sort of thing. Marriage has been mentioned and a dowry of 1000.000 Bht was mentioned. but i just said no way and now it's come down to around 400,000 Bht. I just reminded her that i would be building a house on her land in the future and will never own it and also i would give her a better life then she could ever hope for.


no good telling her, MrCashcow, tell her relatives

anyway, just prevaricate...nest year, I will think about it, my wife will not divorce me etc

----------


## DrAndy

> Then get a 99 year lease on the land


30 year is maximum, I believe



> and the snip to my credit i dont really want start all over again


oh, OK, don't tell her that

just have unprotected sex and say you will marry her if she gets pregnant

I hope she is a virgin for that Sinsot!

----------


## 10851

> Am just getting out of one frying pan and seem to be getting pulled into another one. My ideal situation would be to live in Thailand about 6 months and then 6 months at home . Any thoughts about that ?


Best idea ! 
Don't get trapped into the idea thinking it's cheaper to keep her.
Rent, have a good time and stay single. No comittments. You can meet lots of girls locally and have good times and pay as you go.
Do not fall into the trap of making any financial or rental comittments together or in her name. Keep all contracts and services in your name only.
If her name is on any contract concearning your residence or services, you will not be able to kick her out if necessary.

Good luck and have fun as a single man. Play the field. It is quite a large field in Thailand.

----------


## keekwai

> Originally Posted by keekwai
> 
> Then get a 99 year lease on the land
> 
> 
> 30 year is maximum, I believe


That'll do.

----------


## burilad

Thanks 10851 Think i will take your advice and stay single and enjoy all the trappings of being a single man in a paradise full of cute ladies

----------


## keekwai

^ That's basically what I'm doing now. It's OK .. but eventually .. in my dotage I would probably want to settle down. I don't fancy being one of those 70 y.o guys being pushed along Beach Road in a wheelchair by a nubile 20+something bargirl.

----------


## Bogon

> I don't fancy being one of those 70 y.o guys being pushed along Beach Road in a wheelchair by a nubile 20+something bargirl.


Can think of worse scenarios.   :mid:

----------


## keekwai

^ You have a point.

----------


## burilad

Am making plans to visit Thailand around about middle of September, this be about my 7th visit and i still can not get enough of it. I went koh Chiang last time and would recommend that to any one wanting a real relaxed time. Once i have booked i just work flat out knowing that one day soon i will be on a beach with some young beautiful lady by my side Wow i am off to book myflight now

----------


## keekwai

*cringe*

----------


## burilad

Do you think I could live ok on about £250 a week and how good a life could I have on that amount ?

----------


## DrAndy

> I don't fancy being one of those 70 y.o guys being pushed along Beach Road in a wheelchair by a nubile 20+something bargirl.


quite right, sell the chair

----------


## Rascal

bobo?? any relation to Bobo the homosexual gorilla?

----------


## keekwai

^ Don't drop a banana in the shower.

----------


## HansuMan

> Maybe you could be lucky by putting a profile on:
> 
> *thaikisses dot com**
> 
> ..... at least I was ;-)            .... married now for 2½ yrs with the most wonderful woman - she is definetely no scam, as true, honest, warmheartet as they come! And great fun too


_* as a noob, I can't have links in my first 5 messages so I edited the above quote, and the "links" in the following:_


Hi all, first post, a ripoff alert. 

Joined *thaikisses dot com* _(seem to be affiliated with "asiankisses dot de" as their contact addy is info[at]asiankisses.de)_ about 10 days ago, 1 month super-sucker-package at 25 euro/ ~$45 USD. I'd browsed free for a couple hours already, seemed authentic enough, lots of real looking birds, plenty of pics etc. I uploaded 6 HansuMan pics and away I went "making contact" with the couple dozen hotties I'd zeroed in on in the Chiang Mai area, where I've been on an extended holiday for a few weeks already. In all cases I'd "make contact" which I'm guessing is some sort of way where non-paying profiles send "interested" notices to whoever... not sure, this isn't detailed anywhere I've seen. But I'd also "email" every bird, which I anticipate means a message is sent to their internet email inbox registered with their profile, not just their TK inbox which they'd need to login to TK to find... again this is not detailed anywhere. But I'd send a short hello note, with my TK username and also my internet email addy so they could respond- my assumption is, Thai women don't do paid memberships, free profiles only, the men pay and make contact. Either case, sending these "emails" is always confirmed with a "Your message was successfully sent" page.

*Short version is, there's no evidence that your contacts go anywhere beyond a bit bucket. And while I'm on the short version, 2 inquiries to info[at]asiankisses.de have also apparently been sent down a black hole.*

Within minutes from putting up my profile, my stats read: Visitors (2) - which you can click on and see profiles of those who allegedly visited. I got busy making all these contacts (27 now), women in Chiang Mai, via email. Hours later, and now 10 days later, zero replies, and my stats still read: Visitors (2). Now, if these birds are getting these emails, as well as all getting the "Contact" function through TK (however that works), wouldn't they at least "visit" (open) my profile? I am, after all, _HansuMan_.  :Smile: 

Email I sent to  their contact addy the day after joining, and resent a week later after no reply:_hello info[at]asiankisses.de, 

can  you please assure me that this payment/membership is explicitly  one-time/one-month only, and NOT AUTOMATICALLY RECURRING? I don't want  anything recurring, and the language I've seen so far in the  sign-up/confirmation/etc has been vague with its lack of any assurances  like "one-time" and/or "non-recurring". 

at this point I'm not  even confident that thaikisses interface is connected  to anything. I (allegedly) made 24 "contacts" via email yesterday, and  now about 24 hours later I've still got only 2 "visitors" to my profile (these  appeared very quickly after joining), no  email either private or in the TK inbox. But I allegedly sent 24  "emails" (which I anticipate means to their private inbox through TK as  proxy- again TK's lacking explicit description ensuring that's correct),  and still no one NEW (beyond the 2 early "visitors") has even  opened my profile, to say nothing of replying, ?!? Is the whole  website/interface a facade, or what?_ Appended below this email was my payment confirmation email. As I said above, zero reply, now 9 and 3 days later.

Now I have to deal with disputing/reversing the charge, since the site is obviously a ripoff. Whether or not I'm successful at that, I've still wasted hours of time on what appears now to be only a facade, where the only function that works correctly for sure is taking your payment.

 :cmn:

----------


## DrAndy

^ oh dear

yes, just reverse your card charges

unless, of course, you are a total minger and no girl wants you

give us a link and let us be your judge! (just up your postcount in the games room)

----------


## keekwai

*Handy Tip for Pay Sites*

Use a Image editor to put your email addy on your pic .... BUT .. write it in Thai.

e.g "whoeverที่gเมล์"

That reads as "whoever[at]gmail"

The anal website owners wouldn't know what it was.

I use this method very successfully at the mother of ALL ripoff lying sites .. "ZOOSK" .. and it works.

----------


## Gazza

Hansuman,
I've noticed on Plenty of fish.com and a few others that I'm getting notices of women 'interested in me' but checking their profiles shows that they haven't been online for days or even months.
You should also remember that on new sites especially, most, if not all profiles are originally fake just to attract the real members. Who's going to join a site with none or only a couple of members?

Get yourself on dateinasia.com or Tagged, They're free to join and free to send unlimited messages with location search functions.

----------


## keekwai

> Get yourself on dateinasia.com or Tagged, They're free to join and free to send unlimited messages with location search functions.


Don't forget ThaiFriendly. Free emails every 10 minutes .. but that's enough. It's the "slightly free" alternative to "Thai Love Links" ... Heaps of women. You can also bypass the 10 minute message restriction by writing a "comment" on their profile. You can include your email in the comment too.

----------


## HansuMan

> ^ oh dear
> 
> yes, just reverse your card charges
> 
> unless, of course, you are a total minger and no girl wants you
> 
> give us a link and let us be your judge! (just up your postcount in the games room)


well you know I can't post links or images until magic post #6, but until then you'll just have to believe that this is, indeed, _HansuMan_  :Smile: 

*tinyurl dot com/3b8ea6z*

copy/paste, replace the word _dot_ with a dot, duh.  :Smile:   :Headbang:  :Smile:

----------


## keekwai

> well you know I can't post links or images until magic post #6, but until then you'll just have to believe that this is, indeed, _HansuMan_ 
> 
> *tinyurl dot com/3b8ea6z*
> 
> copy/paste, replace the word _dot_ with a dot, duh.


I'll do it for you ..

----------


## HansuMan

> Originally Posted by HansuMan
> 
> 
> well you know I can't post links or images until magic post #6, but until then you'll just have to believe that this is, indeed, _HansuMan_ 
> 
> *tinyurl dot com/3b8ea6z*
> 
> copy/paste, replace the word _dot_ with a dot, duh.  
> 
> ...


thanks. The post was sort of a joke though, a little noob-humor, you know the reader eagerly decrypts the tinyurl, all full of anticipation, then wham, _Aww Jeez, not this shit again!_  :Smile:   :Headbang:  :Smile: 

Thanks too for the other replies. I know being on the ground here in CM, _HansuMan_ :Smile:  should just get out there and meet'em; but you know, the strength of the internet sites is, they're a crude filter that the bird's in the market, she speaks some english, as well as being of enough means & technical ability to access the net, have email, and put up a profile with pics... sort of a socio-economic filter there. I can meet them quickly and play things by ear from there; no months of across-the-world chatting etc, ending in disappointment in one way or another.

_HansuMan_ :Smile:  is a net junkee regardless, so may as well have my flag hoisted there while I toil away for hours on the web doing my thing. 





> *Handy Tip for Pay Sites*
> 
> Use a Image editor to put your email addy on your pic .... BUT .. write it in Thai.
> 
> e.g "whoeverที่gเมล์"
> 
> That reads as "whoever[at]gmail"
> 
> The anal website owners wouldn't know what it was.
> ...


keekwai: clever idea.  :bananaman: 

can you paste the Thai for [at]hotmail.com & [at]yahoo.com too?

or point out how I could convert them to thai, where the conversion is large and clear enough to be dropped into an image and be easily readable?

Do you agree with my opinion above, that being on the ground in LoS while also trawling for "local" birds on the net is a worthwhile endeavor? 

We need a smiley with a thai hottie giving that prayer-like greeting!

----------


## DrAndy

just go into any shop and start talking to a girl you like

she may well talk back

----------


## keekwai

> [
> can you paste the Thai for [at]hotmail.com & [at]yahoo.com too?


[at]hotmail  (don't worry about the dot com)

ที่โหทเมล์  

[at]yahoo

ที่ยาฮู

" ที่ " is "at" ... I've seen Thais writing it like that .. that's where I picked it up.

So if your name is "Steve" and you wrote Steve1967ที่โหทเมล์  (Steve1967[at]hotmail) .. The guys who screen your pics may think "ที่โหทเมล์ " is just "Steve" written in Thai.

So far I've gotten away with it with Zoosk and ThaiLoveLinks.

I actually got the idea from Thai birds writing their email addy in Thai in their profile description. Some sites automatically screen out email addys and links .. but they are only set up to detect them when they are written in English.

So .. as well as the pic ... you can insert it into your profile "About ME" section too.

----------


## keekwai

> Do you agree with my opinion above, that being on the ground in LoS while also trawling for "local" birds on the net is a worthwhile endeavor?


Definitely. The internet is just another tool. Use it. Helps to sift through all the chaff. Nothing wrong with chatting them up in the shops either. Use anything/everything that's available I say.

 :bananaman:

----------


## jks

> Originally Posted by jks
> 
> 
> Maybe you could be lucky by putting a profile on:
> 
> *thaikisses dot com**
> 
> ..... at least I was ;-)            .... married now for 2½ yrs with the most wonderful woman - she is definetely no scam, as true, honest, warmheartet as they come! And great fun too 
> 
> ...


HansuMan
I've been reading this all over many times and I cannot recognize ANYTHING about your "tragic" experience on TK??? I was on TK for 8 month and had a lot of contacts, the first 14 days i got a total of 93 interested members and several of them I have been online with, chatting first on TK - later on webcam. I met a few scammers but also some really nice interesting profiles! And my wife was definetely no "scam", as real as they come .....
I didn't pay for membership until my (now) wife wrote to me - then I payed for 1 month membership and that worked without any kind of problems, my membership stopped automatically and I experienced no problems what so ever with TK
Regards

----------


## keekwai

> I was on TK for 8 month and had a lot of contacts


Just curious .. but were you in or out of Thailand during that period?

----------


## jks

> Originally Posted by jks
> 
> 
> I was on TK for 8 month and had a lot of contacts
> 
> 
> Just curious .. but were you in or out of Thailand during that period?


Out - actually I was on TK for the fun, had absolutely no intention of being mar ried again, just hoping for a TG maybe living in Denmark. I had (at that time) never been to Asia and no intention of going there other than maybe on holiday! Was at that time deep involved in planning a 3 month travel to India like a senior backpacker (have Indian family living there). So TK was just relax and fun - until the (now) missus wrote to me after my 7 month free membership. I gave up all my plans for India and everything else and went to Thailand for marriage with that very special woman! Were only together for 9 days before marriage - everything was planned via webcam and mobile phone ;-) :bananaman:

----------


## keekwai

I only asked because I have the feeling that a lot of the Thai birds are interested in guys who are actually living overseas in a well to do foreign country. They want to go there.

There's still enough left for guys like me who live in Thailand though. Some of the birds mentioned in the above paragraph wouldn't be interested in an obvious English teacher like myself. Not enough money in it. I'm earning Thai Baht .. not dollars.

So that basically rules out the 20 something scammers. No worries. I'm not interested in them anyway. The 35's and over seem to be more genuine in my opinion. The only downside is most of them have kids!

----------


## jks

> I only asked because I have the feeling that a lot of the Thai birds are interested in guys who are actually living overseas in a well to do foreign country. They want to go there.
> 
> There's still enough left for guys like me who live in Thailand though. Some of the birds mentioned in the above paragraph wouldn't be interested in an obvious English teacher like myself. Not enough money in it. I'm earning Thai Baht .. not dollars.
> 
> So that basically rules out the 20 something scammers. No worries. I'm not interested in them anyway. The 35's and over seem to be more genuine in my opinion. The only downside is most of them have kids!


I understand and agree with you! If I was "looking" while in LOS I might write I was living abroad - but then again, the point of the money is important, and that's that, TIT.

By the way I really understand the thai women, young and old, trying to improve their  lifes - if I was in their position I would do anything too! When I'm in the village I'm often asked for finding a farang for some friend or themselves.

And .... at the time of chatting with the missus before we met I warned her several times about my poor status here in DK, I had to scrab every baht from the bottom, I had no money - but she didn't care (she said!).

IMHO women over 35 (even with children) are the best - they know what they/we are doing and I will never complain over their "activity-level", its incredible
 :mid:

----------


## keekwai

.... on the other hand .. I also see heaps of 35y.o and over Thai women who state in their profiles that they are single, never been married and have no kids. Bit hard to believe. And rightly so. I've met a couple .. so far it's all been bullshit.

Some of them keep their kids with grandma after the alcoholic Thai father has done a runner and seem to think that means they have no kids ... because they don't live with them.

----------


## jks

> .... on the other hand .. I also see heaps of 35y.o and over Thai women who state in their profiles that they are single, never been married and have no kids.Bit hard to believe. And rightly so. I've met a couple .. so far it's all been bullshit.
> 
> Some of them keep their kids with grandma after the alcoholic Thai father has done a runner and seem to think that means they have no kids ... because they don't live with them.


Yeah - they are all there (like all over the world)! Just a question of using the brain (the one above your shoulders) and ask the right questions. My missus not even once fell into any trap I tried to trick her into
 :bananaman:

----------


## Gazza

> Originally Posted by Gazza
> 
> 
> Get yourself on dateinasia.com or Tagged, They're free to join and free to send unlimited messages with location search functions.
> 
> 
> Don't forget ThaiFriendly. Free emails every 10 minutes .. but that's enough. It's the "slightly free" alternative to "Thai Love Links" ... Heaps of women. You can also bypass the 10 minute message restriction by writing a "comment" on their profile. You can include your email in the comment too.


I forgot Thaifriendly. It's ok but posting email adds on there and other sites resulted in attracting too many female scammers, ladyboys and spam. I prefer posting a few messages back and forth first before giving out my email add. 
TF and a few other sites are ok for logging-in and then just leave them open while doing other things. Then just go back and see what you've caught.  :Smile:  
Now I let them come to me.....I'm getting too lazy to prowl or go searching  :Smile:

----------


## HansuMan

> I've been reading this all over many times and I cannot recognize ANYTHING about your "tragic" experience on TK???


thanks jks,

_"it sure appears real"_, what more can I say? I only know what my recent experience with TK has been. And if my trouble is anomalous, why don't they reply to email, at the only admin contact they provide, info[at]asiankisses.de? I just sent off a 3rd email to them, former 2 appended, with the subject: 

"3RD EMAIL NO REPLY, WILL REVERSE CC CHARGE 24 HOURS‏"

also 4 days ago now: I've got a male friend who's got a free profile up on TK, so I tried to "email" him through the website (he had to unblock males contacting him in his profile), got the usual "Message was sent successfully" page, and he confirms that he received nothing.

Hey maybe something's hosed with my TK profile, and my experience is anomalous after all. Imagining that's the case for a moment, the question remains: _why don't they reply to paying-customer email, at the only admin contact they provide, info[at]asiankisses.de?_ Over 10 days later now, and their non-responsiveness reeks of the _"guilty demeanor"_ of scammers. I'd love to have gotten a possibly hosed up profile sorted out quickly after my first email, and been happily on my way making contact with the many birds I was eager to _befriend_.  :bananasexy: 

Now instead they've earned themselves a pissed off paying-customer who's about to request the charge be reversed, and who's singing like a canary at farang watering holes.

In fairness, my male friend w/free TK profile is also stumped, since he's had the profile up a couple months and he's received a trickle of hello emails from women. But I put up a profile and paid at the same time. I wrote him, 
_I'm seriously thinking I got scammed by thaikisses... how did you come  across them? I could imagine a fake site with loads of women profiles,  pics etc, allow free browsing and even "free sign-up/profile", then men  take that step but still keep their wallet closed for the time being,  fair enough. But then they start to receive sweet hello's from babes  "interested in them" but the men have to pay to make contact, so they  open their wallet, $45 later they get in there and find what I'm  finding: it's a black hole, there's no evidence that your contacts go anywhere beyond a bit bucket. 

Counterpoints  would be, many/most women look quite real, there's a days-member &  last access date shown  which vary widely, and some women have up to, must be 50 pics max in  some of them, again all quite real seeming, plenty of uglies, fatties,  plain janes and oldies, not just air-brushed whore types like at a porn  site or thinly veiled call girl-site. I dunno man.._TK admin could sort this out so easily, if they weren't _friggin AWOL...._

----------


## HansuMan

> Originally Posted by HansuMan
> 
> 
> [
> can you paste the Thai for [at]hotmail.com & [at]yahoo.com too?
> 
> 
> [at]hotmail  (don't worry about the dot com)
> 
> ...


thanks, good stuff.  :Smile: 

re:
So if your name is "Steve" and you wrote Steve1967ที่โหทเมล์  (Steve1967[at]hotmail) .. The guys who screen your pics may think "ที่โหทเมล์ " is just "Steve" written in Thai.
I think I'd break it into 2 lines, the english and the thai [at]email.com parts, to throw the admin hounds further off the scent, IE:

Steve1967
ที่โหทเมล์

...that way it looks like the thai part is (probably) just some sappy romantic line, or maybe it's "Steve" again in thai... either case it doesn't look so odd.

----------


## keekwai

> [at]hotmail (don't worry about the dot com)
> 
> ที่โหทเมล์


Actually I'll change the hotmail one to...

ที่หอทเมล์ .. Sounds like "Hawtmail."

The first one sounds more like "Ho mail" ...  :smiley laughing:

----------


## kingwilly

> The first one sounds more like "Ho mail" ...



Be more truthful though...  ::doglol::

----------


## HansuMan

> Originally Posted by Gazza
> 
> 
> Get yourself on dateinasia.com or Tagged, They're free to join and free to send unlimited messages with location search functions.
> 
> 
> Don't forget ThaiFriendly. Free emails every 10 minutes .. but that's enough. It's the "slightly free" alternative to "Thai Love Links" ... Heaps of women. You can also bypass the 10 minute message restriction by writing a "comment" on their profile. You can include your email in the comment too.


I signed up at thaifriendly, as another friend also reco'd, and I can vouch for it... tons of birds, easy to make lots of contacts free, via message (every 10 mins) which doesn't try to block your email, and also the "chat" function (which also doesn't block email) which comes and goes in availability as the system is (over half the time) allegedly "too busy with free users", but they're quick to remind,_ hey Premium Members don't endure these indignities, why don't you join ??_  :bananaman:  As their site describes it,*Standard membership*
          Free

                                       Send 1 message every 10 minutes                                         Receive and open messages with no limits                                         Chat with all users during off-peak time                                    
          "Basic membership lets you find and initiate contact with all  members, with a limit of sending 1 message every 10 minutes."
"Premium Membership" in the month-to-month package is only $17 USD (close to 1/3 of ThaiPickPockets oops I mean _"ThaiKisses")_, and monthly prices go down from there with longer subscriptions, to $7.50/mo for a year. Beats the shit out of thaikisses with their inferior interface, way fewer birds, $45 USD monthly start price, and AWOL admin if you have problems/etc.

So I got on and uploaded several _HansuMan-Pics__®_ _[patents pending]_ and spent the next several hours sorting through incoming messages and chat requests... again it's easy to take the dialog right out of the thaifriendly system immediately and chat through the program of your choice; MSN-messenger seems to be the default. 

One shortcoming I've noticed with thaifriendly though, is their weak search function. From that "browse" page there's a simple member or keyword search at the bottom, so I enter "Chiang Mai" keyword, and a couple dozen profiles come up. But there are many more, guessing >100 profiles I've found in just browsing, where the location is shown as "Chiang Mai". Yet the search function doesn't produce those profiles, ?!? I have to trawl through the vast main browsing pages, where I use my browser's CTRL-F search function on each page to highlight any _"Chiang Mai"_s. FWIW their "Premium Membership" also promises better searching,Premium Membership
from only *$7.50* a month! (the same price as a delicious burger!)

*Privacy:* Hide your profile from the search results, hide "last active" on your profile.                                          *Increased response:* Higher ranking in search results, featured in weekly mailers!                                         *Improved search:* Access rapid messenger tool, search by proximity to Thai city, choose to order search results by newest members!                                          *More information*: Message delivery status, see when people last visited your profileI just had a dinner date last night with a cute nurse I reeled in for free off thaifriendly-- or perhaps she reeled me in, having hit me with messages and chat requests at the beginning. 

So in short you can't go wrong with a thaifriendly free profile.   :Smile:

----------


## FarangRed

Long time ago I got this Thai lady to translate my phone number into thai and I used that as my title on the profile at Thailove links it worked well

----------


## keekwai

No need for a Thai translator .. do it yourself.


0 ๐  
1 ๑   
2 ๒  
3 ๓  
4 ๔  
5 ๕   
6 ๖  
7 ๗  
8 ๘  
9 ๙

----------


## Sailing into trouble

When we got to Canada she was somewhat pissed when she saw that several other prospects had kept in touch. Old habits hard to give up. 

Have to grow up, I suppose.
 :Smile:

----------


## FarangRed

> No need for a Thai translator .. do it yourself.
> 
> 
> 0 ๐  
> 1 ๑   
> 2 ๒  
> 3 ๓  
> 4 ๔  
> 5 ๕   
> ...


It worked a treat hahaha

----------


## keekwai

> It worked a treat *hahaha*


You mean  ๕๕๕ ... 555.

 :Smile:

----------


## HansuMan

A little more on thaifriendly, just "of interest" stuff as to how the business works from male & female perspectives. I text chatted with a woman for awhile (on a separate messenger, can't rely on TF chat), and we got around to comparing notes on TF.

As I suspected, women as "free users" see a whole different landscape as far as messaging & chatting restrictions, and general nags to pay to become a "premium member". Namely, no 10-minutes between messages rule, and chat is always available, never "too busy". After women send an inbox message, rather than the 10-min time-out screen, they get this:
_Please be careful when talking to people from this site. People may not be who they say they are, and never send money to people that you don't know. If you decide to meet anyone from this site we advise you to meet in a public place in the daytime and to bring a friend and let people know where you will be. Please be cautious at all times - and enjoy this site!

_but as men with a free TF profile know, when you send a message, and then go to send another, you get a screen saying:
_Free users are limited to 1 message per 10 minutes - upgrade now for unlimited messaging!

...in 8:36 you can send another message.

Premium user benefits:

Unlimited messaging
Stealth mode - choose to hide your profile, hide your last online status - or both! (or none )
Higher ranking in our search results
Included in our weekly "Featured members" mailers (optional)
Search by proximity to any Thai city - eg. "All girls within 15km of Bangkok"
Message delivery status - see if your messages have been read or not
Rapid messenger tool - quickly message lots of users that meet your search criteria
See our newest members - get a head start on contacting them before others!_So TF makes a small _"lie of omission"_ there, in that it's actually "_Free MALE users are limited to..."_ 

And of course for women the chat system is never "too busy with free users"-- that's completely contrived to frustrate/nag men to pay, and only free men endure it- same as 10  mins between inbox messages. 

So that's just a little insight into what many western farangs might call the _"gender discriminatory and politically incorrect"_ game afoot in TF's business model. I'm not knocking it, frankly I'd arrange a singles site the same way: no barriers to entry ($$), nomessaging limitations, nag screens or other indignities for the birds: they're too important to a successful ecosystem! 

But again, connecting with women through a free male profile is easy. You can manage the 10 min rule between messages by bookmarking all the birds you've identified, and hitting each with an inbox message every 10 mins over time, meanwhile you do something else. There's no limit to reading your incoming inbox messages/replies, and again TF never filters email addys or phone numbers. So in your first message to a prospect, you include those contact alternatives. The women frequently include them in their messages to you too. Then there's no restrictions on leaving public messages at their profile or specific pics, with all your alt-contact info...

TF sends users an email re every little profile event: new messages, new "admirers", new public profile/pic comments... pretty much everything but chat requests, which you'll only get when you're logged in (visible) anyways. This is the default config, you can turn off this email in your account settings-- worthwhile for me, as I was getting dozens of TF emails daily for every little thing. So if your prospect doesn't log on much, she's most likely (unless she's turned it off) getting emailed notifying her of your message or comment, with with your pic and a link straight your message/comment in the email (caveat: I know they initially emailed me (male) everything, I didn't specifically verify with my female chat friend that women get emailed everything similarly... I'm assuming so... I'll ask next chat). 

A smart TF feature is: not only do they not try to censor personal contact info, but they actually detect it automatically & organize it for you in an area called "Contacts" on your Messages page. Any inbox message you get which provides an email and/or phone #, automatically gets added to this contacts area: a clickable thumbnail pic of the bird, username, and email and/or phone #, all in one place. And this for (male) free users! how clever and convenient!

So two thumbs up from _HansuMan_ for thaifriendly. Not advertising for them, just saying you can't go wrong with a free profile. If anything, if I were them I'd set the nag-bar higher for free male profiles; as it's just too easy to reel in lots of birds there for free. And meanwhile I'm impressed with the features/interface. Sure some of the premium features would be nice, but... well get on and see what I mean. 

One TF premium feature is "_Search by proximity to any Thai city - eg. "All girls within 15km of Bangkok"_ and _"Rapid messenger tool - quickly message lots of users that meet your search criteria"._ I'll say this: if I were a paying/premium member, I wouldn't send form letters to multiple birds- Too obvious... and I've seen in a couple profiles already, claims that they ignore such form letters, assuming the men to be low-quality/losers, or "butterflys" etc._ At a minimum,_ my introductory messages insert their username in the greeting! Then if Im extra hot for them, at least a sentence ref'ing something in their profile or a specific pic I like, whatever just so it's personal. The rest is form letter of course... It does seem obvious & misguided IMHO to send impersonal form letters, even with generic _"like your profile"_ or _"you sure are purdy"_ lines. Sure nothing says you can't reel in a bird or two that way, but it's just not an optimal intro, and it lowers your odds with some of the more desirable birds who predictably get lots of messages. General observation of course, re fly-fishing for women on the internets. _

_

----------


## Gazza

^
Nice review Hansuman.
Now, try dateinasia and see what you think. Don't worry about the Filipinas that'll contact you the very nanosecond that you log-in. You won't even notice them after a few days  :Smile:

----------


## HansuMan

> ^
> Nice review Hansuman.
> Now, try dateinasia and see what you think. Don't worry about the Filipinas that'll contact you the very nanosecond that you log-in. You won't even notice them after a few days


thanks, started to set up a profile, thankfully they hit you early in the process with the _"fake profile prevention measure"_ of requiring to SMS/text a verification code to your cell phone, in order to continue. That's a barrier to entry which keeps out honest blokes like _HansuMan_, who don't have a cell phone. 

'Sides, I'm as skeptical of _them_ for such a measure, as I try to stay out of the data-mining matrix as much as possible... no facebook etc etc, wouldn't give them a cell # even if I had. Could be legit & benign though, even craigslist started requiring SMS-to-cell-phone verification to post there sometime last year I believe. 

Here's a pretty funny spoof from The Onion re facebook, 3 mins:

----------


## HansuMan

> And of course for women the chat system is never "too busy with free  users"-- that's completely contrived to frustrate/nag men to pay, and  only free men endure it- same as 10  mins between inbox messages.


A few more observations on the thaifriendly chat system, free male users' perspective.

After 10 days playing around on the system (reeled in 5 dates in CNX now); I see how the "too busy for free users" nag/ploy is quite predictable. _Initiating_ a chat with a bird is very hit/miss. It seems over half the time, hitting the "Chat with Me" button inside a lady's profile (only available when they're logged in of course)  leads straight to the _"too busy... but you can upgrade instantly!"_ nag screen, rather than opening a new chat window. But birds send you many chat requests, overcoming the chat-initiation problem for men... though they're not the birds of the mens' choosing. Their request appears in the chat bar at the bottom of the page.  If you want to chat, you expand their chat button, and there's a link to their profile, pic/avatar if they have one, and her chat message, usually "hi". It's tempting to click on her profile button to see who she is of course... _but it's a trap-_ if you click it, the underlying page changes to her profile page, but the chat function predictably changes to "too busy" status, as they try to frustrate men into paying. 

Same deal if you receive an inbox message, and she's online so you try to initiate chat: it's categorically "too busy" and you get the nag screen. These utterly contrived "too busy" nags work the same (for men...) whether there's <100 or >300 users online. 

Trick is, if you have a chat going with a bird, don't change that underlying page, or the chat status will magically change to "too busy", like clockwork. But you can work around this ploy by using multiple tabs or browser windows when surfing TF. The chat availability status doesn't change until you change the underlying page. So you keep a browser tab open with your chats going, and don't change that page, then you surf other TF pages in other tabs. You'll open one tab and the chat system will pretend it's "too busy", but the page you didn't change will still have the chats available to engage the birds.

I haven't found a workaround to the problem of free male users being unable to (reliably) initiate chats with the birds of their choice-- the TF system is plainly rigged to frustrate free males in this regard-- only workaround I can think of is, inbox messaging the lady and asking her to open a chat with you, then if she does, you work it so you preserve that chat session in a browser tab you don't change. If you change it, it predictably becomes "too busy", but not for the lady, and then you get the audible of her sending messages, which you can't respond to, perhaps leaving her feeling you're not interested or whatever. Recall the birds get a whole different perspective on the TF message & chat functions, and they're not informed of the different M vs F perspectives (IE TF strategically rigged to nag men to pay) any more than men are informed of this difference, so you would need to laboriously explain to them how the whole TF system really works for free women vs men, for them to properly understand why you requested THEY initiate a chat with you, or why you suddenly stopped responding in the middle of a chat session, when the system strategically threw the fake "too busy" nag at you ('coz you didn't smartly work around that ploy via multiple TF tabs). Not very romantic conversation! 

Again, once you've contacted them either through inbox message or chat, you should best take it out of the TF system right away, and to an independent chat program like MSN or skype, where we're not inconvenienced by TF's system being so shamelessly rigged against us horny male cheapskates!  :Smile:

----------


## Gazza

Even when using the chat on TF quite often some of your messages just seem to vanish into the ether. So if you're typing a 3-4 lined reply then copy it first as it saves time re-typing if it goes missing.

Funny how they have a sign on one of the pages saying not to ask for email adds to quickly as it will make you seem desperate. They should be doing more to try and keep members on there as long as possible, so if they improved the chat then members would stay logged-on longer and thereby attracting and enticing other members to stay online. As it is, as soon as a chat conversation starts your better off moving onto msn or YM.

----------


## HansuMan

> Even when using the chat on TF quite often some of your messages just seem to vanish into the ether. So if you're typing a 3-4 lined reply then copy it first as it saves time re-typing if it goes missing.


Think I know what you mean, thing is when you have multiple TF pages open in browser tabs, each with a chat bar available at the bottom, the incoming/outgoing messages only update one of the chat instances with say birdXX, doesn't update all of them equally. So if you're flipping back/forth between tabs, the messages can get mixed around with different chat boxes only showing mixed parts of the texts. I did find if you X-out (close) a chat box with birdXX, and she sends another text, you can expand her text box and it'll populate with all the recent text again.

Hard to explain but the bottom line remains, just get out out of the TF chat system immediately and into something not all rigged with nag-to-pay tripwires.




> Funny how they have a sign on one of the pages saying not to ask for email adds to quickly as it will make you seem desperate. They should be doing more to try and keep members on there as long as possible, so if they improved the chat then members would stay logged-on longer and thereby attracting and enticing other members to stay online. As it is, as soon as a chat conversation starts your better off moving onto msn or YM.


I don't believe I've ever seen this email/desperate message before there, ?? Maybe you can paste here - sounds interesting LOL. 

Few more random observations re these dating sites:

Is it some kind of prerequisite that the womens' profiles' personal statements have words to the effect of, "no games, no lies, yada yada..."?? Sure seems like it! I'm quite sure this doesn't accomplish squat as far as who responds to them - do they even realize that almost every other profile says the same thing? If anything, seeing that (over and over and over..) makes me think a little less of them, like they're lower class, and probably even a little dense in that they seem to believe that spewing such negative sentiments probably _attracts_ the liars & game players, because it's a clue, in that "no means yes" sort of way... just seems to be the way the world works sometimes I guess. 

On gold digging birds harboring faulty assumptions about "all farangs":

On Sat I had 2 prospects go sour; I got turned off by their conspicuous  assumption that I was a walking ATM- though I'd never disclosed anything  about that. One 29yo bird I saw a movie with last week ("The Hangover 2" - hollywood comedy/action based in BKK),  we were chatting on MSN about maybe getting together that night, &  she wanted me to take a taxi to her town 30km away, which round trip  would've cost maybe 1000b. I said that's expensive and she said that's  "not so much money for [you]", and then she said "why don't you think  about ME!", then she went silent and I removed her from my msn friend  list. Oh yeah, she has a car but doesn't like driving in ChiangMai.

Another I hadn't even met, few messages, we were chatting and talked about  eating dinner Sat night. She explicitly confirmed that I would be  buying, then suggested 2 very top tier restaurants, said it might cost  1000b ($33) for us, I said that's very spendy around here, didn't seem  to phase her, I said a first meeting should be something simple just to  see if we get along, no reply, then she asked if her friend could come  along?!? Recall, we hadn't even met. I dumped her from the msn friend  list. 

So as you'll find discussed in many teakdoor threads, there's  widespread beliefs among the thais/women that farangs are all walking ATMs,  and as I've experienced above, they can be rather un-subtle in their  demonstrating that belief, such that they blow it completely. Would you  want to get further involved with a bird who, from the word go,  demonstrated a bunch of baseless assumptions like that? Makes me think, "I  want a divorce already". Actually in that chat with the 2nd one above, I  was rather un-subtle in one of my replies near the end, when I said  that for 1000b I want a special massage, maybe with boom boom - then I  said I didn't mean "with her", that I was just speaking generally about  the prices of such "services" lol, I expect she got the message... but  then it was just a couple texts after that she asked if her friend could  come for dinner - what a ho!

----------


## keekwai

> So if you're flipping back/forth between tabs, the messages can get mixed around with different chat boxes only showing mixed parts of the texts.


What a tangled web we weave ..... etc.

----------


## PlanK

> IE TF strategically rigged to nag men to pay


Simple solution:  sign up as a chick.

 :Smile:

----------


## HansuMan

> Simple solution:  sign up as a chick.


but wouldn't that make you an_ internet dating site_ _scammer?_  :ourrules: 





> Is it some kind of prerequisite that the womens' profiles' personal  statements have words to the effect of, "no games, no lies, yada  yada..."?? Sure seems like it! I'm quite sure this doesn't accomplish  squat as far as who responds to them - do they even realize that almost  every other profile says the same thing? If anything, seeing that (over  and over and over..) makes me think a little less of them, like they're  lower class, *and probably even a little dense in that they seem to  believe that spewing such negative sentiments probably attracts the  liars & game players*, because it's a clue, in that "no means yes"  sort of way... just seems to be the way the world works sometimes I  guess.


Meant to write, _"... and probably even a little dense in that they seem not to realize that spewing such negative sentiments probably_ _attracts the  liars & game players, ..."_. I notice we can only edit a post for a few minutes after it's posted here on TD; after that it's carved in stone.

So I was browsing TF profiles this morning, and opened one bird's who could be a poster-lady for the observation I made above: her personal statement's bold headline was the boilerplate "*No lies, no games*" mantra. 

Just yesterday I had a couple simple messages with a local lady, and she skeptically suggested we meet this way [emphasis mine]:_[XXX] says: maybe we can meet face to face on super market i  lazy to chat talk and look on eyes of people its easy to find they are  nice or lie to me. i will go to chiang Mai [XXX] on this  Sunday will finish shoping on there around 1.30pm if want to see me you  can come to see me on [XXX] super market, [XXX]_So, making clear that she wasn't going a bit out of her normal way to meet, she proposed I go out of my way to meet her at her time and place, and further that I would be under her jaded scrutiny as a possible _LIAR_... sheesh! I wrote back,_HansuMan_* says:* _Hi [XXX], it seems so many women on TF are skeptical  of "liars" - seems over half of women profiles say something about "no  games, no lies" etc etc. It's too bad, I don't think anyone wants to  explore a new friendship/relationship where the other person is so openly  suspicious that they might be some kind of liar etc... it's not a very  comfortable or hospitable-feeling beginning. 

Maybe we'll spontaneously meet around CM one day, until then, best luck,_ _HansuMan_So I got to thinking about this whole phenom, and wondered if the male profiles also have a male version of such a mantra, which the females likely tire of reading over and over. I logged out and anonymously browsed a dozen or so male profiles. Surely a coincidence, but here's the personal statement of the_ first one_ I opened _[leaving his profile/identity anonymous]_:




> *friendship - love - relationship*
> 
> I am seriously searching here  for friendship, love and a long term relationship that can lead into a  happy marriage with a sweet and nice girl. I am a open minded, tender  and little curious person. I am respectful to others and never look down  to somebody. I am a honest man and await honesty in return. Honesty and  trust are basis for long lasting relationship. I hate lies and not like  liers. I got hurt a few times in the past by liers... I'm tired of that  ones who just like to play a game
> 
> I am longing for that special love feeling, that only returned true and  deep love can give to you. That love that let you hover 10cm over the  earth and give you that amazing feeling in your stomach when you think  of the beloved one. Do you believe in endless growing love day by day  till end of our lifes? I do. 
> 
> My heart got broken a few times and I glued the pieces together with the  power of my faith. Only one true deep love can melt that pieces and  form a new loving heart so that no one could see that it was broken  before.


Now maybe I'm overly cynical, but this guy's sappy, overcooked prose suggests to me that he's most likely an uber-liar & game player - in that _"...just seems to be the way the world works sometimes..."_ kind of way. You know how con-artist/sociopaths try to portray themselves 180-degrees opposite from what their actual nature is? They aggressively posture as _haters of lies & lying liars_; they _hate game players_; they're _vulnerable but world-weary victims_ just seeking refuge from all the deception & cruelty; they're_ paragons of moral virtue who rely upon their "faith" for guidance_; yada yada. And the "tell" with these types is, they _over-do it_ in laboring to persuade you of their pretend-virtuous/trustworthy natures. This guy alleges to be an engineer; allegedly seeks the bird-coveted _marriage_, avatar pic shows a Ted-Bundy-handsome/charismatic portrait; other pics suggest financial security (business suit, luxury car poses) and worldliness (poses at global tourist attractions)... ostensibly a "great farang catch" for so many single Thai women.

But imagining as I do that he's probably completely full of shit, and a skilled con-artist/sociopath fishing for victims; notice how his pitch is calculated to appeal directly the army of "no games, no lies" chanting women... the same type women who I suggested earlier actually _attract_ exactly the types they publicly declare they don't want to get involved with. IE these "no games, no lies" women, by giving that particular clue, are unwittingly saying to the cons, _"I'm a virtuous, moral, overly-trusting and thus vulnerable & easily fooled woman, ripe for being your next victim."_ It must be like shooting fish in a barrel for our sappy-prose man above!

And not to forget the inevitable female subset of cons & sociopaths, whose corresponding pitch to the vulnerable farang victims they seek would likely resemble, [over-]stressing how much they _don't care about money_, and how they're all about honesty & true love and serving her man and making him happy until the end of their lives... yada yada... again, 180 degrees opposite their agenda, with the same "tell", namely _over-doing it_ in their appeal to you about their extraordinary morality and virtue. Funny how the type people who really do possess these latter qualities, don't feel compelled to _"sell"_ you on how abundantly they possess them; rather they just _demonstrate_ them through their behavior over time. 

Here's an interesting video on "Antisocial Personality Disorder",  :gw bush:  38 mins,

"Defense Against the Psychopath"

----------


## keekwai

I've had a couple initiate a MSM chat me. Second question was "Do you have a GF/wife etc" My reply was "No" ... Their response was "You lie me!" My reply was .. "Bye"

----------


## HansuMan

> I've had a couple initiate a MSM chat me. Second question was "Do you have a GF/wife etc" My reply was "No" ... Their response was "You lie me!" My reply was .. "Bye"


Re my_"you jump through hoops to meet me on my routine shopping day, so I can conveniently decide if YOU'RE A LIAR"_ bird above, after I sent her that reply, I really didn't expect to hear back from her. But a half day later she messaged me her MSN email address & _"maybe we chat..."_ LOL Sorry Charlene, you've already revealed way too much of yourself; your indiscreet and shameless suspicion of me as a _"probable liar"_ is rude & a turn-off; I already want a divorce! Does it occur to these birds that_ farangs have ample reason to be leery of thai women on dating sites who are deceivers, too?_ We don't go beating every new thai romantic prospect over the head with this concern before we've even met them, though!  :poo: 

What's a shame is, many perhaps most of these _"no lies no games!"_ chanting birds are probably in fact of decent moral virtue, who don't want to get strung along & waste their fleeting youth & beauty with a gamer who deceives them about his life situation, marriageability, etc. _Totally understandable_. 

But to hang a sign _"explicitly forbidding liars/gamers"_ in a public dating profile, just demonstrates naivete, because guess what: _LIARS AND CONS HAVE NO TROUBLE LYING ABOUT HOW TRULY THEY'RE NOT LIARS AND CONS_-- in fact, _THEY'RE EXPERTS AT DECEIVING THE GULLIBLE & NAIVE ABOUT THEIR TRUE NATURES/AGENDAS_. These "No lies/games" women are just chumming the water for sharks (like sappy-prose man above). Do businesses put on their sign, "Acme Widgets - R0BBERS DO NOT ENTER!"; or are they smarter not to broadcast such negativity to all their potential good customers, and rather to advertise the positive, while _discreetly_ maintaining defenses against criminals & predators?

Then to go further by _demonstrating_ that "hyper-vigilance against liars" with insulting propositions to new dating prospects like that of my shopping-bird above, it all just combines to show _low class_- like if Acme Widgets' owner shadowed every new walk-in all around the store, with a distrustful look on their face- it's impolite, and drives away the same "good farang men" the birds presumably seek-- while (again), _attracting_ those cons who are skilled at zeroing-in on such clues and then presenting themselves, fraudulently, as the "perfect man" for these self-identifying naive & vulnerable birds. In sappy-prose man's ad above (reply 141), notice how much verbiage he expends trying to "bond" with his quarry, with tales of his _multiple_ past broken-heart experiences, _victimized_ at the hands of _liars & gamers_... LOL. It's like the cons and the "no lies/games" birds were made for each other: behold their silly mating dance! 

 ::chitown::

----------


## gbt71fa

> Try these.


I can't, my wife would kill me...

----------


## CaptainNemo

> Originally Posted by keekwai
> 
> Then get a 99 year lease on the land
> 
> 
> 30 year is maximum, I believe
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, and video it and put on my mucky youtube site so I can make a few quid.
If he pays me the SinSod, I could sort him out with a house in Thailand
, as long as I can use my own materials - like lego for instance.

I really am working to hard for my money, when there's so many easy pickings out there. A few quid and I could set up my own nice dating / porn site, and hire penurous students to sort out the content, and fleece the herd who are drawn to such sites.

----------


## finkland

Found a great Thai lady on he Internet. Been together with her & two daughters 2 years. I'm very happy. I think the site was Thailand Friends. Google it. Not going to get married. Living in sin is cheaper. Her family is far away in the country. She understands that I'm not shelling out money to them. When they ask she tells them I said no. I made this clear to her from the very start. She has a good deal with me. Gets 4500 Bht a week for spending money. I take care of bills and rent. I don't miss the money. She won't run away from that no matter much begging from the family.

----------


## keekwai

> 4500 Bht a week.


You could get 9 "short times" a week for that.  :mid:

----------


## Satonic

> Found a great Thai lady on he Internet. Been together with her & two daughters 2 years. I'm very happy. I think the site was Thailand Friends. Google it. Not going to get married. Living in sin is cheaper. Her family is far away in the country. She understands that I'm not shelling out money to them. When they ask she tells them I said no. I made this clear to her from the very start. She has a good deal with me. Gets 4500 Bht a week for spending money. I take care of bills and rent. I don't miss the money. She won't run away from that no matter much begging from the family.


And to think your opening post on this forum was so promising.......

Or finkland, did you copy that user name to slip you into a world of trolling with an alibi?

Tick tock, tick tock

----------


## Extreme Gape Lover

Stop being such a sad bastard.  Looking on the Internet for a girlfriend is fuking pathetic.  Get a grip of yourself you sad tosser, get of your lazy ass and get outside.

----------


## keekwai

> Looking on the Internet for a girlfriend is fuking pathetic


Exactly! He should look for one in the beer bars like you do.  :rofl:

----------


## Lorenzo

> What I want is to meet a nice, educated girl with a good job who is interested in finding a more long-term relationship.


No such thing exists in Thailand.

----------


## keekwai

^ Says the guy typing on his laptop from a Soi 6 brothel.  :rofl:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> No such thing exists in Thailand.


Bollocks!

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by vinegar stroks
> 
> What I want is to meet a nice, educated girl with a good job who is interested in finding a more long-term relationship.
> 
> 
> No such thing exists in Thailand.


SIT said it succinctly.

I know dozens of women that fit VS criteria.  I suppose it depends where one looks.  Look in bars and 7/11 and you are generally not going to get much.  Look elsewhere and there are diamonds out there...

----------


## keekwai

^ You do realise that you need a Uni Degree to work in 7/11 don't you?

----------


## phomsanuk

> Originally Posted by dirtydog
> 
> 
> Try these.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Some clever devil is cashing in on our paranoia.. :bananaman:

----------


## brettandlek

Try this one, some of them have email addresses.
Pattaya Upload - Upload Photos Of Your Holiday Girlfriends

----------


## HansuMan

> So I got to thinking about this whole phenom, and wondered if the male profiles also have a male version of such a mantra, which the females likely tire of reading over and over. I logged out and anonymously browsed a dozen or so male profiles. Surely a coincidence, but here's the personal statement of the_ first one_ I opened _[leaving his profile/identity anonymous]_:



A thai lady friend forwarded me an email she received from another sappy prose con man- though she was sadly less cocksure about that fact as I was upon reading his junk and hearing the full story from her. 

She'd replied to ONE initial message from him at the dating site, where she provided her email addy. He asked for her email in his initial msg, "in case he decided to delete his dating profile." So there were 2 very short initial messages back and forth basically exchanging private emails.

2 days later she gets this work of art in her email, which is what she forwarded to me to hear what I thought- had 3 pic attachments, average looking white shmoe, possibly 42yo as he alleges but could be as much as 10 years older, possibly jewish, I'd give him a 5-6 on a 1-10 scale. I anonymized it:




> _From:_ Sappy-Prose-Con-2.0
> _Date:_ 8/30/2011 841 PM
> _To:_ xxx
> _Subject:_ This Is More About Me And My Pictures....
> 
> Hello my dear friend, How are you today? Hope all is well with you.  Its Tuesday  Afternoon  here in Manchester How is your family? I hope they are all fine. I am  glad to know you through this dating site and I am happy you are  interested in a serious relationship. I am not here for games. 
> 
> I  pray that you receive this mail in good health and sound mind. This is  my first time on the net and i am glad to have met someone like you. My  instinct compels me to write you in the dating site and i did and i am  glad you replied. I am new on this online dating issue. I am a simple  guy by nature who loves exploring new things. I am not perfect, as I  previously said I have a friend here in the United Kingdom who was  blessed with the help of the site and he found a partner and they are  married now. He introduced the site to me, though i was reluctant  initially but later on, i decided to give it a try. Believe me you are  the only woman i am communicating with through this site and that is the  reason I have deleted my profile from the site, so as to concentrate on  you alone  I will be glad if you can give me your time and attention. 
> 
> ...


So let's take inventory: he's got the _"...serious relationship...not here for games"_ thing going, check; he's got the _fear of & trust in God_ thing, check; _professional career_, check; _deeply honors parents_, check; & he drops numerous clues suggesting _weath/privilege/aristocracy in family background_, check. 

Golly, what a catch!!  :bananaman: How did this one get away from the ladies for so long?!  :mid: 

Only question remaining is, how many thai-lady email addys did he harvest at the dating site, who subsequently got his _"Hello my dear friend, [...]__Believe me you are  the only  woman i am communicating with through this site and that is the  reason I  have deleted my profile from the site, so as to concentrate on  you  alone[...]"_ form-letter (not even personalized in the greeting LMAO) from him through email, right after he nuked his dating profile? My lady friend verifies that he did  delete his dating profile... well, what else would you expect from a man  of such bonafide high honor & virtue?!  :smiley laughing: 

Pretty insidious game he's playing really. I told my lady friend she should play him a bit, string him along projecting back at him the same fake-sincerity he projects, draw him out, get some further form letters from him, generally waste his time such that it's taken away from attention to his other marks... in short,_ SCAM BAIT him..._




It would be a real coup if my thai lady friend could reel in such a photo from Sappy-Prose-Con-2.0!! And with thai script, she could pull it off- after some stringing him along for a bit, she'd express some prudent concern that he's for real... so she'd send him an IMAGE (so the text couldn't easily be copy/pasted into google-translate) of thai script on white background... which he's to print out and hold up and take a photo like above- whilst naked too, why not, LOL?!? He'd be deceived of course about how it says some dookey about his undying love for her, when in fact it says something more appropriate, perhaps like, _"I'm a part time pedophile & full time loser who tries to con thai ladies on the internet from my home in Mom's basement"_...  ::chitown::

----------


## HansuMan

Follow up to the con-artist story above. I was wondering what the con's endgame is, and my best guess was, he wants to come to Thailand and have a harem of lady/marks lined up waiting to sex him up "for free" based on his BS lovey-dovey act. Seems like an awfully lot of "internet message work" versus just coming to Thailand and going on dates, throwing his game in person. But I couldn't figure the con's endgame was scamming money from ladies, as those ladies who would actually fall for the following would almost categorically be lower socio-economic and not ripe marks for sending the con any significant money.

So I was chatting with another thai lady friend, told  her about the story above with this swiss/UK con, and she said she's received  a number of those kind of messages. 

Says the scam is, they usually are from Malasia for some reason, their  claim of being from UK is BS, and also the pictures they send are  someone else from off net. Says they usually claim to be an "engineer"  from UK between 40 - 45yo.

They exchange BS emails (form-letters) for a month or so, try to get the  lady very excited about all the attention, hopefully lady falls in love  without even meeting in person yet. Then man/con-artist claims he's  coming to Thailand to meet her, bringing her a really big (expensive)  gift. 

But oh wait, due to some very unusual & temporary financial  situation, he can't secure the cash needed to bring the gift through  customs right away in time for his scheduled flight - can the lady wire  him some money so he can pay customs the fee for importing the big gift,  and then they can finally meet and fulfill their destiny of true,  endless love... 

Yes it would take quite a lonely and gullible lady to fall for the scam  and wire money for him, after which he disappears of course, but it's a  numbers game for the con of course- he's working on 100 or so ladies,  and he only needs a few to eventually fall for it and send money, for  him to be able to live for another month in (Malasia?). 

I still think she should _SCAM BAIT him... _ just for fun - make his "job" a big waste of time, draw the "courtship" out for a few months, claim to have wired money, dispatching him across town to western union to pick it up only to find it's not there waiting for him, etc.

I still maintain that the  (Good internet dating sites not full of scammers)*"NO GAMES NO LIES!" ladies* are probably the most promising marks for these sort of cons!

----------


## nidhogg

> But oh wait, due to some very unusual & temporary financial situation, he can't secure the cash needed to bring the gift through customs right away in time for his scheduled flight - can the lady wire him some money so he can pay customs the fee for importing the big gift, 
> 
> Yes it would take quite a lonely and gullible lady


One of my missuses friends recently got caught up on this.  The mark is a middle aged ish Thai woman - mia Noi for a Thai guy, ten year old son - shes obviously looking around.  Short story was dating site, englishman in 40s, big gift on its way (diamond ring) with him to follow, trouble at customs....

My missus is not quite that gullible (barely) and warned the friend to be careful and she eventually got out before getting burned.

----------


## Lorenzo

> I mean for goodness sake, Thailand is knee deep in interesting, available women.


available yes

interesting has many meanings .... interesting to watch them clean out someone else that is true otherwise quite boring

----------


## nidhogg

> Originally Posted by nidhogg
> 
> I mean for goodness sake, Thailand is knee deep in interesting, available women.
> 
> 
> available yes
> 
> interesting has many meanings .... interesting to watch them clean out someone else that is true otherwise quite boring


Again, my observations are different.

----------


## HansuMan

> One of my missuses friends recently got caught up on this.  The mark is a middle aged ish Thai woman - mia Noi for a Thai guy, ten year old son - shes obviously looking around.  Short story was dating site, englishman in 40s, big gift on its way (diamond ring) with him to follow, trouble at customs....
> 
> My missus is not quite that gullible (barely) and warned the friend to be careful and she eventually got out before getting burned.


Interesting that this gift/customs scam is "common" - assuming it's not the exact same con artist, which is certainly possible.

Craigslist.org is notorious for scammers - If you have ever posted anything there, you have probably been contacted by one! I think the most interesting one involves the scammer sending you a fake money order, which banks will actually cash for you, but then hold you liable when the fake comes to light... these must be very high quality fakes, if the bank doesn't have some way to check that they're real before cashing them!


They have this page outlining the most common ones: craigslist | about > scams




> You can sidestep would-be scammers by following these common-sense rules:*DEAL LOCALLY WITH FOLKS YOU CAN MEET IN PERSON* - follow this one rule and avoid 99% of scam attempts on craigslist.*NEVER WIRE FUNDS VIA WESTERN UNION, MONEYGRAM* or any other wire service - anyone who asks you to do so is a scammer.*FAKE CASHIER CHECKS & MONEY ORDERS ARE COMMON*, and *BANKS WILL CASH THEM AND THEN HOLD YOU RESPONSIBLE* when the fake is discovered weeks later.*CRAIGSLIST IS NOT INVOLVED IN ANY TRANSACTION*, and  does not handle payments, guarantee transactions, provide escrow  services, or offer "buyer protection" or "seller certification"*NEVER GIVE OUT FINANCIAL INFORMATION* (bank account number, social security number, eBay/PayPal info, etc.)*AVOID DEALS INVOLVING SHIPPING OR ESCROW SERVICES* and know that *ONLY A SCAMMER WILL "GUARANTEE" YOUR TRANSACTION.**DO NOT RENT HOUSING WITHOUT SEEING THE INTERIOR, OR PURCHASE EXPENSIVE ITEMS SIGHT-UNSEEN -* in all likelihood that housing unit is not actually for rent and that cheap item does not exist.*DO NOT SUBMIT TO CREDIT CHECKS OR BACKGROUND CHECKS* FOR A JOB OR FOR HOUSING UNTIL YOU HAVE MET THE INTERVIEWER OR LANDLORD/AGENT IN PERSON.*Who should I notify about fraud or scam attempts?*
> 
> [...]
> 
> *Recognizing scams*
> 
>  Most scams involve one or more of the following:inquiry from someone far away, often in another countryWestern Union, Money Gram, cashier's check, money order, shipping, escrow service, or a "guarantee"inability or refusal to meet face-to-face before consumating transaction*Examples of Scams*
> 
> *1. Someone claims that craigslist will guarantee a transaction, certify a buyer/seller, OR claims that craigslist will handle or provide protection for a payment.*These claims are fraudulent, as craigslist does not have any role in any transaction.Scammer will often send an official looking email that appears to  come from craigslist, offering a guarantee, certifying a seller,  providing payment services -- all such emails are fakes!*2. distant person offers a genuine-looking (but fake) cashier's check*you receive an email (examples below) offering to buy your item, or rent your apartment, sight unseen.cashier's check is offered for your sale item, as a deposit for an apartment, or for your services.value of cashier's check often far exceeds your item - scammer  offers to "trust" you, and asks you to wire the balance via money  transfer servicebanks will often cash these fake checks AND THEN HOLD YOU  RESPONSIBLE WHEN THE CHECK FAILS TO CLEAR, including criminal  prosecution in some cases!scam often involves a 3rd party (shipping agent, business associate owing buyer money, etc)*3. Someone requests wire service payment via Western Union or MoneyGram:* Scam "bait" items include apartments, laptops, TVs, cell phones, tickets, and other high value items Often claim that an MTCN or confirmation code is needed before he  can withdraw your money - this is FALSE, once you've wired money, it is  GONE. Common countries currently include: Nigeria, Romania, United  Kingdom, Ukraine, Spain, Italy, Netherlands - but could be anywhere Apartment listing may be local, but landlord/owner is "travelling" or "relocating" and needs you to wire money to them abroad Deal often seems too good to be true, price is too low, rent is below market, etc*4. distant person offers to send you a money order and then have you wire money:* this is ALWAYS a scam, in our experience - the cashier's check is FAKE sometimes accompanies an offer of merchandise, sometimes not scammer often asks for your name, address, etc for printing on the fake check deal often seems too good to be true*5. distant seller suggests use of an online escrow service.* most online escrow sites are FRAUDULENT, operated by scammers for more info, do a google search on "fake escrow" or "escrow fraud"*6. distant seller asks for a partial payment upfront, after which he will ship goods* he says he trusts you with the partial payment he may say he has already shipped the goods deal often _sounds too good to be true_*7. foreign company offers you a job receiving payments from customers, then wiring funds* foreign company may claim it is unable to receive payments from its customers directly you are typically offered a percentage of payments received this kind of "position" may be posted as a job, or offered to you via email*Actual scam emails sent to craigslist users:*
> ...

----------


## keekwai

How many times was the word "often" used in that copy/paste? Can someone give Craig a Thesaurus for Christmas?

----------


## stupidme

With the help of PayPal, I was scammed out of approximately $3500 from two dating sites owned by the same company. They were AmericanBeauties and Amolatina, AKA Anatasia. After I did some searching on the Internet, I found about 50 blogs confirming my conclusion. The website appeared professional, and even has an anti-scam policy page. Yet, I guess for a scam site, writing an anti-scam page is just all part of the subterfuge. If there were real women there who actually wanted to get married, they were few and far between.
As far as I know, all of the women were getting paid a commission to write letters and chat. It is even possible that I did correspondence with only the translators, and chatting and letters never went through the supposedly eligible and beautiful women. According to the blogs, I may even have been chatting and corresponding with male translators when the women were not available. Every time I attempted to correspond with the women outside of the website, she dropped me like a hot potato. Sometimes they made up an excuse, but most of time I got nothing --- no response. Eventually I realized that they had no interest in me whatsoever except for collecting their commissions through the site.The scam starts at the photo studio where the women are highly made up, dressed up, and extremely Photoshopped. Most of these women are just average looking, brown-skinned young girls trying to make a little extra money. I know this because I was able to get some non-Photoshopped pictures.

Part of the reason I fell for it, is that I found PayPal as a payment option. Having started with PayPal on eBay, PayPal had become a trusted part of my life. I had no reason to suspect that PayPal would ever be involved with a scam website.
I believe if you do a little research, you'll find that multiple lawsuits have been filed against the dating companies I mentioned above. I read that the owner or owners were Russian, and they dodged the lawsuits by blaming the commissions given to the girls to write letters and chat on the sub-agencies that contract with the website.
After I received 1000 letters I began to get suspicious, especially as they began to sound generically wonderful.... if the women are too good to be true, well then, they are too good to be true. The dating service does an occasional marriage in attempt to legitimize itself.

I am disappointed that PayPal has been involved with this site. Certainly other people must've reported the scam. :sexy:

----------


## keekwai

^ Appropriate nick.

----------


## DrAndy

if you paid by PayPal then you will be able to claim the money back, assuming you have proof that all is not well

----------


## F4UCorsair

> Originally Posted by vinegar stroks
> 
>  What I want is to meet a nice, educated girl with a good job who is interested in finding a more long-term relationship
> 
> 
> has she got a sister


Has to be the next best thing to a deaf and dumb nymphomaniac whose old man owns a pub!!   :smiley laughing: 

And if she can do this, it's a bonus   :sexy: 

stupidme, I can't believe that ANYBODY shells out that much money without realizing that something not good is going on.  I'd want to see Miss Universe naked on my doorstep long before I paid that much!  You may have a claim through PayPal, and it's worth pursuing.

The inability to recover money may be an obstacle that can't be overcome though, and no doubt it will be through a convoluted series of companies, not unlike the time share deals in places like Bali, Phuket, and Fiji.  If PP moves to recover money and there isn't any in the account, then too bad.

----------


## keekwai

> I can't believe that ANYBODY shells out that much money without realizing that something not good is going on.


There's one born every minute (suckers) and as long as that keeps happening ... we'll have scammers to feed off them.

----------


## DrAndy

> After I did some searching on the Internet, I found about 50 blogs confirming my conclusion.


maybe you should have done your research before paying out

you can find honest websites, just check first

----------


## Sailing into trouble

I lucked out. 
TeakDoor Gallery - Home > TeakDoor Members Galleries > Sailing into trouble
2 years and great situation no demands.

She is as nice inside as out.

----------


## keekwai

"Lucked out" ???

----------


## DrAndy

what has that got to do with the OP?

----------


## keekwai

> She is as nice inside as out.


Got any ultra sound pics?

----------


## Rural Surin

> what has that got to do with the OP?


Thanks for being the thread police, Andy. :mid:

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> what has that got to do with the OP?


Only that we met on a Thai Dating site! 

Thai love links! 

Agree that many sites have scammers. It is amazing how many russian models fall for my charm within seconds of never meeting me. :Smile:  Had a bad experience, but only partial burn, learned a lesson and went on more carefully.

We where both careful. used the chat on line then Skype. Checked each others references, etc. Spent 100's of hours skyping at home, work etc, met friends family on line. Decided to meet in person. Then after 6 weeks decided to give it a go. deal on both parts was that we both had the option to walk if it did not seem right.

----------


## MANICHAEAN

Purely in the interests of research you understand, I joined two sites over the last week:

1. Thai Dating, which is advertised as free. Came to the conclusion that they just use the same fake pictures & profiles & rotate them. Invariably, nubile young things in thongs are photographed on expensive boats, or besides swimming pools with bodies to die for. It begs the conclusion, that if women like this are looking for "romance," on a dating site, then Thailand really does have a social problem.

2. Love Links.Com. Usual lead on. Sexy Thai girls seeking love, but pay membership & then you can contact.

----------


## DrAndy

> what has that got to do with the OP?





> Only that we met on a Thai Dating site!


sorry, I followed your link and was not sure what you were referring to

all is clear now



> Thanks for being the thread police, Andy


don't make yourself to look more of a fool than you are, RS

----------


## Sailing into trouble

> sorry, I followed your link and was not sure what you were referring to
> 
> all is clear now


No problem, did not explain.

----------


## DrAndy

she looks very nice too

----------


## Rural Surin

> she looks very nice too


Who's that?

----------


## DrAndy

you posted that you were observant on another thread

seems you are not

----------


## mikesch4ever

i think thaifriendly beats them all by far

----------


## keekwai

The big 4 of the free/semi free ones.

Thaifriendly
Thailand Friends
Plenty of Fish
Date in Asia

----------


## HansuMan

> maybe you should have done your research before paying out
> 
> you can find honest websites, just check first


here 2 weeks later, stupidme seems to have disappeared after 1 post. But question from their post is, WHO/WHY were they getting solicited for ongoing funds, eventually totaling $3500? What was the "carrot" you were chasing when making these payments?

Was it chat by the minute, on their system only, with the meter running? Pay by the msg sent, where private outside contact info is censored out, like thaikisses tries to do for their "free" members? 

The only legit dating site biz model I'd consider opening my wallet for is a flat monthly rate to contact anyone I pleased, no limitations. 

Agree with comment above, thaifriendly is da shit, I've met in person dozens of women from there now, never paid TF a dime. At first I was like, how do they make any $, with their biz model which limits (free) men (& men only) to a msg every 10 mins, uncensored (IE can have your email/etc in it)? Then I realized, I've had an easy time managing that coz I've been settled in a Thai city the whole time, only fishing for the locals. If I were out of country, looking for thai lady romance & thus wasn't picky about what city she's in-- the 10 min thing would be putting too big a brake on my contacting every appealing lady, thus I'd surely open my wallet for at least a month's membership (< $20), then go nuts. So I expect most of TF's male profiles are out of country, and their buying paid memberships is where most of the site's supporting revenue comes from. I'd also consider paying if I were in BKK, coz it seems over half the site's ladies are there, and again my pickings would be too vast to manage the 10 min limitation. But for a male living in any Thai city outside BKK, hunting only for local birds, TF is great for free.

I started to sign up for free profile at thailovelinks once, but was stopped by the requirement for a cell phone # so the could text me a code,  :Sad:

----------


## HansuMan

*Henry Makow* has recently printed these articles from Fritz Springmeier sharing  his sordid tale of getting taken for a ride by a Filipina over the  internet- latest article is interesting, as he speculates about the  larger criminal organizations behind these women who enable the  "sophisticated" scams to work on otherwise "intelligent men",

* Fritz Springmeier Burned by Filipina Bride Scam* 


*I was Scammed But Aren't We All? *

----------


## nat

I met a real nice sweetie at Thai darling, its worth it.

----------


## Karter

Its true that all dating site are not full of spammers.But mostly there are a lot of spammer there on dating site.So you must be careful before choosing any dating site.Because you may loss your money and time if your decision is wrong...

----------


## Looper

> Because you may loss your money and time if your decision is wrong...


But probably your life is pointless anyway and in  50 years you'll be dead and no one will remember your name so no point  worrying too much about it.

As the Thai philosopher Somchai Nietzschiporn said

'Ting too mut no good'

----------


## keekwai

> Its true that all dating site are not full of spammers.


That's right! They're full of _scammers_. 

 :spam2:

----------


## Junker

thaiflirting - new one, really free, should be good

----------


## VictorD

Is this information still up to date?
I will be working as an expat in LOS for 1 year coming this october and am planning to subscribe to a dating site.. I heard good stories about Thai Love Links (i.e. Interdatingsites) and also ThaiFriendly but I would also like to have some personal recommendations from the veterans on this board  :Wink: 
Thanks in advance!

----------


## Nicethaiza

thaifriendly.com maybe you have luck!!join it

----------


## keekwai

Zzzzz

----------


## NZdick1983

I was a long-time user of TF (Thai Friendly)... I recently deleted my profile.

What a waste of time that was. Reasons being as follows:-

*Any even remotely good-looking Thai girl, quickly becomes inundated with replies from horny guys. Said girl, quickly amasses 100's of random 'farang' into their chat program (usually skype) as their mentality is always more is better. You become just another farang to her.

*In a nutshell, 90% of the guys just want cybersex - or a quick shag while on vacation, 90% of the girls just want a naive sponsor to support them (and their family and/or bf) lol

*She will automatically assume you are one of those said guys (even if your intention is more honorable).

*Thai girls conversation usually consists of "how r u?" "eat rice yet?"...zzzzzz

*They all expect you to pursue them, as if they are the last piece of gold on earth. Very rarely, will they instigate 'conversation' when they do, it will only consist of the most simple inane, mind numbing dribble (makes even TD look high-brow)

*Most of them chat with many, many guys at once. For example, a girl might ask "how r u?" at 9 pm. You answer "I am well, thanks... and you?" at 9 pm... girl might answer you the next day! "I good"... this happens so often, it's not even funny.

*Disregard all the crap above, if you live in Thailand and are able to visit the girl, or just want a quick shag, then it's very, very useful - and you can bypass all the chit chat.

Sorry to be so negative, but that's my experience. Although I plan to move back to Thailand soon, I gave up on that chatting lark, was doing my head in. If you are a decent looking guy, well dressed, no need for all that bollocks anyway, just rock up in person, walk around.. pussy galore, say no more...  :cmn:

----------


## Grumpy9

I've been using two: ThaiFriendly and ThaiLovers. The latter being a very new site with not so many scammers (yet).

----------


## NZdick1983

^It's not so much the scammers, Grumpy. It's the clinical nature of it all.

Once you've added a girl you like, to your skype (or other chat program) and once
you've greeted her.. the mind numbing torture can commence.

here is a sample of your impending intellectual stimulation...
and one of the many reasons I quit TF (Thai Friendly). zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz

how are you?
[5:03:32 PM] richard198219: great
[5:03:34 PM] richard198219: and u?
[5:03:54 PM] รัตนนิธิ์ วันดี: good ja
[5:03:59 PM] รัตนนิธิ์ วันดี: thx
[5 :12: 58 PM] รัตนนิธิ์ วันดี: your work ok
[5:16:08 PM] richard198219: very good
[5:16:10 PM] richard198219: thx
[5:16:53 PM] รัตนนิธิ์ วันดี: congratulation
[5 :17: 53 PM] รัตนนิธิ์ วันดี: yin dee duay ja
[5 :17: 56 PM] richard198219: cheers

----------


## kingwilly

cut to the chase will ya. 

ask her out for a coffee or summtink

----------


## NZdick1983

I feel ya, I know I sound like a dick in that script, but I blame my indifference on years and years of inane drivel "eat rice yang"?, "why you no like me?" oh God, stop the pain!

I dumped TF for TD... lol  :rofl:

----------


## john1000

Don't try for a looker or analyse too much. Enjoy everyone you meet, and rely on gut reaction.  IMO seldom lets me down. Sort of sixth sense.

Good luck.

----------


## toddaniels

> Don't try for a looker or analyse too much.


What was that to mean? Don't try for a looker, look for a hooker, but don't anal-ize them too much??  

Ride 'em hard, put em away wet, do you?

Why on earth would you "enjoy everyone you meet" or was that meant to be "everyone you meat"? 

It is my experience you gotta turn over a whole pile 'o rocks to even find a diamond in the rough.. It you meet 'em and they're a rock, toss 'em out and keep lookin'.

----------


## john1000

Met a pretty girl on Thailovelinks, very honest and normal..( they do exist in large numbers) and also some intelligent ones who are now good friends. 
If you are choosy, you can have a good time and not just a quick shag unless that's what you want.

Melting pots are full of variety. The girls on these sites also have similar thoughts to the replies here.

----------


## thaimeme

> Met a pretty girl on Thailovelinks, very honest and normal..( they do exist in large numbers) and also some intelligent ones who are now good friends. 
> If you are choosy, you can have a good time and not just a quick shag unless that's what you want.
> 
> Melting pots are full of variety. The girls on these sites also have similar thoughts to the replies here.


Normal?
Defined as the same as others?

Wouldn't you prefer a companion that might break herself from the mold of normality?

----------


## Mr Earl

Why buy the cow when you can simply enjoy a nice glass of buttermilk?

----------


## keekwai

> Why buy the cow when you can simply enjoy a nice glass of buttermilk?


Because I have more money than you?

----------


## toddaniels

> Met a pretty girl on Thailovelinks, very honest and normal..( they do exist in large numbers) and also some intelligent ones who are now good friends. .


Wow! You mean to say on a dating site geared towards thailand which has possibly thousands of thai gurls looking for foreigners, you met managed to meet a "pretty" one? Really got the bar set low don't you?  :Smile: 

I think you might be taking some creative license with the word "intelligent" but again if you set the bar on the ground, it's easy for people to get over it without tripping. :rofl: 

I hafta agree with "thaimeme" on this one. 

Why in the world would you want what passes for "honest and normal" where thai gurlz are concerned? The mind wobbles at the sheer lunacy of such a statement!

Haven't managed to lose those rose colored glasses yet huh? I got a spare pair if you want 'em that I don't wear anymore

----------


## keekwai

> Haven't managed to lose those rose colored glasses yet huh? I got a spare pair if you want 'em that I don't wear anymore


If he hasn't lost his r/c glasses yet... why would he need your spare pair? How low was the bar when you were pushed over it?

 :rofl:

----------


## toddaniels

Good catch, sorta bollocksed up that response... Can' fool you guyz for even a second! Sharp as tacks you are...

Then again, maybe he wants to double up, wear two pairs for the the real "rosy" effect!

----------


## PlanK

> I hafta agree with "thaimeme" on this one.


Quoted for posterity.
I doubt we'll ever see this posted again in our lifetime!

----------


## keekwai

> Then again, maybe he wants to double up, wear two pairs for the the real "rosy" effect!


That's a thought...didn't think of that!  :rofl:

----------


## Latindancer

> Why in the world would you want what passes for "honest and normal" where thai gurlz are concerned? The mind wobbles at the sheer lunacy of such a statement!


The word "normal"  gives my mind vertigo too. It has been overused for so long it's lost it's meaning, and in recent years also acquired various other ADDED meanings from the many contexts it's been used in.

He's not so articulate that he managed to say something more specific. That's cool. We can't all be as articulate as Thegent. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 


"Honest" is good though. My wife has is honest and straightforward.... a country girl. The heart of a child, but has a good brain and science degree.

And getting back to the subject of this thread : I met her on Dateinasia 5 1/2 years ago, and I very soon knew she was the woman for me....she's a delight to be with.

----------


## ENT

> The word "normal"  gives my mind vertigo..


I believe you implicitly.

----------


## 9999

Met mine on Thai Love Links. I chatted with about 200 women, dated about 50, shagged about 20, and hooked up with 1, we have 2 kids now.

The scammers / players / whores etc. are easy to spot. You need to have your finger on the pulse of new sign-ups, and get them before they are inundated. I'd say the ration of normal to non-normal (normal meaning not on the game) is about 10% 'normal', and they go pretty quick.

If you're after a keeper, I would not go with an old profile (of course this is not 100% protection), and give them the first night test. Try shag them on the first date and if they agree, they fail the test (but you still get laid).

Plenty of sluts but why do the small talk thing? They don't like it and yes they are proper women not westernised so coming onto men is not in their nature, you gotta take the initiative even with the sluts. If they don't reply to your skype asking how they are feeling until the next day, you are probably boring them.

I met up with a lady off TF last week just for old time's sake. She was clearly on the game, the convo went like this in the chat:

me: Hi
her: Hi :-)
me: what you doing this afternoon
her: watch tv
me: want to come get drunk?
her: I don't drink
me: want to come watch me get drunk?
her: OK if you in city I can come meet you close loi kro
me: ok, give me your number, I'll go somewhere and call you
her: xxxxxxxxxx

Met her at about 4 PM at a classy bar on Loi Kroh, Chiang Mai.

She rocks up dripping in gold and orders herself a beer (after saying she doesnt drink). She then goes on to rave about her (ex) French bf who she owns a guest house with, but she keeps busting him using the spare rooms to shag other women. 

So she got online for revenge, and was up for it, but I was clear from the start that this was just a friendly drink, and that I'm taken. She was cool with that, and expressed her frustration at men constantly wanting have sex with her. I told her if for whatever reason I wanted to shag someone else I'd just pay 1500 TB for one of those, and motioned to all the whores starting to gather on the street. She agreed and commented on why other guys don't get it, then continued on her self absorbed rant about her frog bf.

Pretty sexy gal for 36, pretty good english, but made a point of telling me she never worked in a bar but was into english from a young age  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## toddaniels

Reminds me of a time way back, sitting in the Nana Hotel smoking section with the old timers.  There were gurls lined up on both sides of the parking lot and one of 'em looked sorta "half thai".

One old guy remarked, "That whore looks like she's got some farang in her."

To which I replied, "She probably has some farang in her at least two or three times a day!" 

Ahhh those were the dayz!  Sadly, most of those regulars at Nana Hotel are all dead now, or migrated to the Philippines where whores speak something that resembles english enough to converse with them. 

Okay, one last one. 

A brit I know took a deaf go-go gurl from one of the go-go bars in NEP. His thinking was he'd cut out the small talk takin' a deaf one.. She was gone from the club less than 10 minutes, but the brit never came back.. I called him the next day and asked, "WTF happened to you guy, the gurl came right back?.' He said it was like fuckin' a dolphin, with the sounds she made!

----------


## Iceman123

> .she's a delight to be with.


I agree

----------


## ENT

:smiley laughing:

----------


## keekwai

> I chatted with about 200 women, dated about 50, shagged about 20, and hooked up with 1


"Extreme Window Shopping"    :Smile:

----------


## Norman55

I tried thaiflirting.com, no spammers, a lot of girls, not so much farangs, very easy to find a girl... :Smile:

----------


## mrshipper

date in asia 

has always worked well for me over the years. Free, although less girls than there used to be.

----------


## BaitongBoy

Do they deliver, mrshipper?...Or is that where you come in?...

----------


## moylo

Another site that has been around for over 10 years is Thaigirlsingle.com I know it's free for sure. Has some adverts though.

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Not sure why anyone needs dating sites in Thailand, go to malls or were theres a lot of women smile say hello and have a chat.

----------


## keekwai

> The methodical process we used to meet women was the same on each dating  site. We did not have inferior results on the bottom-10 sites because  we didn’t put forth the same amount of effort or use the same  strategies. We had inferior results because the sites are…inferior.



Or the applicant was inferior and the local Thai lasses surmised that you were a total wanker and decided to decline responding.....maybe...

----------


## Horatio Hornblower

Oh someones a wanker for smiling and saying Hello,well aren't you Mr Socialble. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## keekwai

Oh! I see. The "hello" brigade on dating sites. The most ignored message in all of internet dating history.

Buy a whore... it's easier..

 :rofl:

----------

